# Skins Series 2



## oddworld (Jan 30, 2008)

Back soon 

Check out the odd trailer

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=25321287


----------



## zoooo (Jan 30, 2008)

I for one am excited!
I love Maxxie on all the new ads on TV. He's such a beautiful dancer.


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 30, 2008)

absolute pile of shite.(great advert though.)


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 30, 2008)

if you watch_ ken park_ you could forego watchin Skins.


----------



## zoooo (Jan 30, 2008)

I don't know what that is...?
Skins is great though!


----------



## poului (Jan 31, 2008)

*8998ku0u089*

People who say Skins is shite are losers and must try harder.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 31, 2008)

Cassie.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 31, 2008)

She reminds me of so many girls I have been out with. Especially at college!


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 31, 2008)

i'm well excited. i wonder if that fella died...


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 31, 2008)

I quite like Skins, although it made me think of Kids when i first saw it.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Cassie.



i'll stab you in the eye for her you cunt!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 31, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i'm well excited. i wonder if that fella died...



http://www.e4.com/video/s0fWeUAYLM9ShxO2NBq7ni/play.e4

in hospital possibly in a coma hence the wierdo trailer...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 31, 2008)

poului said:


> People who say Skins is shite are losers and must try harder.



Or possibly older than the target audience


----------



## poului (Jan 31, 2008)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Or possibly older than the target audience




I believe half its viewers well exceed the age bracket of the show's characters. So it's no excuse!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 31, 2008)

poului said:


> I believe half its viewers well exceed the age bracket of the show's characters. So it's no excuse!



Oh well I've actually never seen it so should probably clear off back to Suburban where I belong....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 31, 2008)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Or possibly older than the target audience



how does this work then were you the same age as ross and rachel in friends or of that demogrphic?

did you need to be of the demographic in terms of age and background to like monty python?

how about extending this logic to other forms of entertainment / art perhaps unless you are a peasent farmers wife from italy around the 1800's then you are outside the demographic to look at the mona lisa?

Mozart was a tourettic buffon with a perchance for arses and singing soungs about shit, what exactly does that say about the demographic of classical music lovers with a perchance for the boy genius ...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh do fuck off
It was a stupid joke because I'm a bit bored at work
Sheesh


----------



## poului (Jan 31, 2008)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh do fuck off
> It was a stupid joke because I'm a bit bored at work
> Sheesh




He deserves a serious multiquoting!


----------



## Pieface (Jan 31, 2008)

the target audience was me I learned from a channel 4 person 

I fucking loved it and can't wait for the new series.  Although it makes me cry for my youth.


----------



## poului (Jan 31, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I fucking loved it and can't wait for the new series.  Although it makes me cry for my youth.





You serious? It made me appreciate how rubbish it was.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 31, 2008)

*


Mrs Miggins said:



			Oh do fuck off
It was a stupid joke because I'm a bit bored at work
Sheesh 

Click to expand...

*
right cos you're allowed to make stupid jokes but no one else is... 

got anything to contribute to the thread other than the hilarity of your workshy slacking humour?

do go on, we are all utterly captiveated and literally on the edge of our seats in preparation of sudden bowel expulsion with potentially explosive results the revalations you are about to bring forth unto the world...

alternatively you might want to lighten the hell up a touch


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 31, 2008)

poului said:


> He deserves a serious multiquoting!



can't spell buffoon either


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 31, 2008)

is it good? shall i watch it? cheg ruined series one for me by hurling abuse at he telly if i ever tried to watch it. so i gave up. i shall watch it in a different room to him this time, if people think it's worth a gander like


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 31, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> right cos you're allowed to make stupid jokes but no one else is...
> 
> got anything to contribute to the thread other than the hilarity of your workshy slacking humour?
> 
> ...



exactly what kind of cock are you?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 31, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> is it good? shall i watch it? cheg ruined series one for me by hurling abuse at he telly if i ever tried to watch it. so i gave up. i shall watch it in a different room to him this time, if people think it's worth a gander like



I like chegs just miffed cos he fancies the blonde pilled up hippy lad


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 31, 2008)

Mrs Miggins said:


> exactly what kind of cock are you?



awr bless, you'rs is merely idle humour tossed around from being bored at owrk anyone else's humour is merely an attack and an afront to humanity... love it....

you are indignante of tonbridge wells and i claim my 5 dracma's...


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 31, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> I like chegs just miffed cos he fancies the blonde pilled up hippy lad



eh? we never got that far into it!


----------



## poului (Jan 31, 2008)

Mrs Miggins said:


> can't spell buffoon either




He _might_ have been alluding to Mozart's goalkeeping skills...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 31, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> eh? we never got that far into it!



yeah he tell's you that secretly it's like his granny porn collection.  we all know he loves it but we dont' all talk about it... he's got them all on box set dvd he keeps them round eastenders house... that's what he's doing on 'those' visits he makes... secretly watching skins lucting after the teacher scrwing pill head ... i'm sorry you had to find out about the scandel on here like, but at least he won't ever find out about the elephant dildo eh


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 31, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> awr bless, you'rs is merely idle humour tossed around from being bored at owrk anyone else's humour is merely an attack and an afront to humanity... love it....
> 
> you are indignante of tonbridge wells and i claim my 5 dracma's...



Do you just pick someone to be a twat towards at random?


----------



## Pieface (Jan 31, 2008)

poului said:


> You serious? It made me appreciate how rubbish it was.



you're still a child.

Anyway, it's a shallow despair, based around looking good.  I, of course, never actually looked anywhere near as good as any of the actors in this but that's not the point.  It makes being young look ace I think


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 31, 2008)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Do you just pick someone to be a twat towards at random?



do you have a sense of humour failure everytime someone doesn't 'get it' or if other people are funnier than you...  

chancer...

time to accept you over reacted to a comment which was made in the same light as yours and you chose to escalate it from that...


----------



## poului (Jan 31, 2008)

PieEye said:


> you're still a child.




What?? Born 1979?

We would have been in school at the same time, just about.


Don't you _child_ me, sis.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 31, 2008)

dammit you young uns... you wait til you hit 30.... all your hair falls out and you get wrinkles over night i tells you ...


----------



## poului (Jan 31, 2008)

*teydy5rsydg*

No one appears to have got my Buffon joke either.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 31, 2008)

poului said:


> What?? Born 1979?
> 
> We would have been in school at the same time, just about.
> 
> ...


----------



## foo (Jan 31, 2008)

i've tried watching Skins quite a few times, and can appreciate it's probably quite good, or very good, or something. it certainly has a good look to it. 

but i think i really _am_ too old for it. i can relate to absolutely nada,  apart from one lad reminds me of a kid i work with.


----------



## beeboo (Jan 31, 2008)

oh yay, I'd got forgotten about Skins.  I accidentally got quite into the first series.  

It's like Grange Hill for the post-MTV generation...or somesuch cobblers.  But I likes it.


----------



## poului (Jan 31, 2008)

foo said:


> i've tried watching Skins quite a few times, and can appreciate it's probably quite good, or very good, or something. it certainly has a good look to it.
> 
> but i think i really _am_ too old for it. i can relate to absolutely nada,  apart from one lad reminds me of a kid i work with.




But it has Harry Enfield swearing.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 31, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> time to accept you over reacted to a comment which was made in the same light as yours and you chose to escalate it from that...



Unfortunately, your reputation preceeds you...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 31, 2008)

poului said:


> No one appears to have got my Buffon joke either.



i did ... i assumed however that you had some old crackers left over from xmas and were trying to recycle them via internet forums disgarded lonely threads so that it would in someway appease the guilt of depriving them of their seasonal purpose in life and thus contributing to the endemic and cultureal imperialism which is mans domination over the novelty prize, gunpower and crepe paper industry... 

I call it "haddock right on" thinking...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 31, 2008)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Unfortunately, your reputation preceeds you...



my dearest poster, it self evidently does not...


----------



## poului (Jan 31, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> i did ... i assumed however that you had some old crackers left over from xmas and were trying to recycle them via internet forums disgarded lonely threads so that it would in someway appease the guilt of depriving them of their seasonal purpose in life and thus contributing to the endemic and cultureal imperialism which is mans domination over the novelty prize, gunpower and crepe paper industry...
> 
> I call it "haddock right on" thinking...




_someone_ didn't get hired by the cracker-joke recruitment agency...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 31, 2008)

poului said:


> _someone_ didn't get hired by the cracker-joke recruitment agency...



although the pun succubi have arrived on the thread... sucking it dry of any decent lulz and making anemone of mrs miggins


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 31, 2008)

What happened at the end of series 1 then?


----------



## poului (Jan 31, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> although the pun succubi have arrived on the thread... sucking it dry of any decent lulz and making anemone of mrs miggins





Hmm, looks like you still need to get the hang of that darn multiquote.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 31, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> my dearest poster, it self evidently does not...



OK - I give up.
Have a pie
Bury hatchet?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 31, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> What happened at the end of series 1 then?



Anwar tried ahrd to make up with maxxie about him being gay before his dad's organsied Birthda party for him Cassie says after the previous epiode where sid was runnign around trying to help tony even thouugh he was an arse to Sid that she's leaving for scotland and that it's over between them at the same he's tryign to leave her a romantic note which explains.... tony get's hit by a lorry series ends with people all blubbling on the bench looking over the city... 

bill bailey is in the first one of the new series on 11 feb...


----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2008)

Cassie and Sid was the best love story of the year.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 31, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Cassie and Sid was the best love story of the year.



what love story they snoggeds twice and then that was it... they didn't even shag... 

If that passes for a love story in your emo little world then no wonder you got into poltics


----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> what love story they snoggeds twice and then that was it... they didn't even shag...
> 
> If that passes for a love story in your emo little world then no wonder you got into poltics



you crass bastard it wasn't just about sex, you'll still never spoil it, cunt!


----------



## poului (Jan 31, 2008)

*yumu8g8gj78gyyh*

A real fan would at this point draw your attention to the short podcasts on the Skins website - which reveal that in the following months Sid and Cassie have indeed consummated their relationship.


----------



## revol68 (Jan 31, 2008)

poului said:


> A real fan would at this point draw your attention to the short podcasts on the Skins website - which reveal that in the following months Sid and Cassie have indeed consummated their relationship.



i was avoiding them cos I wanted to keep some suprise about what the characters are getting up to now.


----------



## Pieface (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't imagine Sid managing sex


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 31, 2008)

poului said:


> A real fan would at this point draw your attention to the short podcasts on the Skins website - which reveal that in the following months Sid and Cassie have indeed consummated their relationship.




Gah! They added spoiler code for a reason! This should be a bannable offence.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 31, 2008)

poului said:


> A real fan would at this point draw your attention to the short podcasts on the Skins website - which reveal that in the following months Sid and Cassie have indeed consummated their relationship.


You really enjoyed that didnt you!


----------



## zoooo (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh yes, Bill Bailey!

Isn't he being Maxxie's dad or something?
Ace.


----------



## poului (Jan 31, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Gah! They added spoiler code for a reason! This should be a bannable offence.




It's not a spoiler ... you're _supposed_ to know this by now.


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 31, 2008)

poului said:


> People who say Skins is shite are losers and must try harder.



skins is shite,shite,shite,shite. an i know what i'm talking about.


----------



## electrogirl (Jan 31, 2008)

it looks liek it might be a lot darker this series, it got pretty dark towards the end of series 1 I guess.

i want it now now now.


----------



## poului (Feb 12, 2008)

*8t6n986t98t8*

Well I've just seen the first episode on 4oD.


Harsh on Tony.


----------



## perplexis (Feb 12, 2008)

I watched that (having not seen any of S1) and I was quite impressed. But more I was just jealous that I've never been to a rave where the main room appears to open off onto some Roman ruins and a lush (apparently warm) forest.


----------



## poului (Feb 12, 2008)

perplexis said:


> I watched that (having not seen any of S1) and I was quite impressed.




It'll become your guilty pleasure in no time.


----------



## Mapped (Feb 12, 2008)

May Kasahara said:


> What happened at the end of series 1 then?



Sid did a version of Cat Stevens "Wild World" and my mrs was singing it and had it on the stereo for weeks 



I enjoyed the rest of series 1 though, I'm gonna have a look at series 2 on 4OD later on.


----------



## g force (Feb 12, 2008)

And they somehow shoehorned a These Animal Men song into the episode....good work


----------



## revol68 (Feb 12, 2008)

Not nearly enough Cassie!


----------



## trashpony (Feb 12, 2008)

Can I watch the last episode of the 1st series online for free?


----------



## revol68 (Feb 12, 2008)

trashpony said:


> Can I watch the last episode of the 1st series online for free?



you can watch them all onlne for free.


----------



## poului (Feb 12, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Not nearly enough Cassie!




Other than her sending Sid a tab through the post!


I was shocked and appalled.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 12, 2008)

I love maxie and Bill Bailey as his dad was ace - I love Bill Baily


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 12, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Not nearly enough Cassie!



I may as well not bother then. 

She is the only good thing in it.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 12, 2008)

No one's ever been mean to me, made me a sorry cake and then shagged me.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 12, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I may as well not bother then.
> 
> She is the only good thing in it.



well actually Effy is getting there but that's a bit wrong.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 12, 2008)

revol68 said:


> well actually Effy is getting there but that's a bit wrong.



You fucking nonce.


----------



## beeboo (Feb 12, 2008)

I thought Tony's post-accident disability was a bit half-baked  - he could walk around and sit down at a table fine, but needed a specially adapted bath and loo? Couldn't cut his own food up but was writing his name by the end of the episode? 

I hope they're going to stick with it and not have him make a full recovery by episode three


----------



## zoooo (Feb 12, 2008)

revol68 said:


> well actually Effy is getting there but that's a bit wrong.



Naughty. She's only 15. 
You really should check imdb before you go making public announcements!

(like I always do.)


----------



## Geri (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't watch this, but apparently our office was in it last night.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 12, 2008)

Who is this guff aimed at???


----------



## dumbass (Feb 12, 2008)

woah its really good i loved season 1, hopefully season 2 will follow suit.  The first episode was alright like.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Feb 12, 2008)

zoooo said:


> No one's ever been mean to me, made me a sorry cake and then shagged me.





Surely a "Sory" cake


----------



## trashpony (Feb 12, 2008)

revol68 said:


> you can watch them all onlne for free.





I thought you had to pay except on the bbc.


----------



## Addy (Feb 12, 2008)

T'was a good opening episode.
Agree:
That Tony's disabilities are contradicting
Bill was great!
There is never enough Cassy.
Nice party surroundings.

Sid's trip was a dud 

We need them to write in a good scene where they can have them all spaced out and play some 'Garfunkle


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 12, 2008)

They should have a cassie spin off.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 12, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> They should have a cassie spin off.


For perverts...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 12, 2008)

Melinda said:


> For perverts...


----------



## zoooo (Feb 12, 2008)

Ich bin ein Mod said:


> Surely a "Sory" cake



Sory, yu r rite.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 12, 2008)

Melinda said:


> For perverts...



indeed.


----------



## girasol (Feb 12, 2008)

perplexis said:


> I watched that (having not seen any of S1) and I was quite impressed. But more I was just jealous that I've never been to a rave where the main room appears to open off onto some Roman ruins and a lush (apparently warm) forest.



And I've never been to a rave where one minute it's light, then suddenly it's pitch black! Amazing... Tony was only in for 2 mins before he freaked out.

Apart from that minor continuity issue it was a good episode.

3 minute dancing on the opening sequence was great


----------



## oddworld (Feb 12, 2008)

Have i feckin missed it ?



When was it on? 

I don't believe it


----------



## zoooo (Feb 12, 2008)

It's repeated loooads.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 15, 2008)

Was repeated last night, and I caught up. Thought the episode was quite good, a lot darker than season one. Nicholah Hoult played Tony's disability well, he made the confusion and frustration quite believable. It seemed a bit hashed together in places, and didn't really concentrate on any characters other than Tony and Maxi for long enough, but hopefully thats just becuase it was the first episode of s2 and it was playing catch up.


----------



## g force (Feb 15, 2008)

S1 did that as well to be fair but over the course of it it was pretty well balanced between all of them.


----------



## baffled (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah, each episode tells one characters story and this was Maxxi's which also featured quite a bit of Tony.

Hoping will get to see a Cassie ep and find out watch she's been doing/up to now.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 15, 2008)

I watched odd episodes of the last season and couldn't bear it, but watched the first episode of S2 the other night and thought it was actually quite good. 

Is Cassie that incredibely annoying one with blond hair? I think she's AWFUL.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 15, 2008)

She is a bit of a love her or hate her character.
She grew on me, I like her now.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 15, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Who is this guff aimed at???



Guff?! it's fucking brilliant 

You're probably too old


----------



## tarannau (Feb 15, 2008)

Dont' mind it. Like a well done version of Hollyoakes, though they're done well in making us feel sympathy for Tony this time around.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 15, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> I watched odd episodes of the last season and couldn't bear it, but watched the first episode of S2 the other night and thought it was actually quite good.
> 
> Is Cassie that incredibely annoying one with blond hair? I think she's AWFUL.




I don't like her that much either, she grates on me a bit. In fact, I don't really like any of the girls in this, except for Effy and Jal. And Angie, if she counts. So basically I don't like Cassie or Michelle.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 15, 2008)

Is Michelle the slutty one?
I don't like her either. Although I don't remember them giving her a decent episode last series.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 15, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Is Michelle the slutty one?
> I don't like her either. Although I don't remember them giving her a decent episode last series.



Most likely because she's a weak character.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 15, 2008)

Yeah, but you would.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 15, 2008)

If she got rid of the constant frown I might think about it, definately wear protection though, she's been about innit?


----------



## girasol (Feb 15, 2008)

She didn't use to 'be about' when she was with Tony.  She's been 'about' since as a way of dealing with it.

Anyone watch the episode when she kicked Tony in the nuts?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 15, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Guff?! it's fucking brilliant
> 
> You're probably too old



Im 33 tomorrow

Hollyoakes used to get on my tits in my 20's


----------



## ChrisFilter (Feb 15, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Im 33 tomorrow
> 
> Hollyoakes used to get on my tits in my 20's



Mrs Chris is already 33 and loves it... it's not your age, man, it's your state of mind


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 15, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Mrs Chris is already 33 and loves it... it's not your age, man, it's your state of mind



Whatever, never been into soaps either, infact im always listening to music and cant be arsed with TV most of the times...its all guff!

Now if the equalizer made a comeback i may change my mind


----------



## brianx (Feb 15, 2008)

I've never watched this program but I've seen the adverts and Fiona Allen is the mother of a teenage kid how the fuck did that happen? Time's moving too quickly for my liking.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 19, 2008)

Last nights episode was weird. Had me laughing out loud in places, and cringing in others. Pretty graphic in places too!


----------



## Kanda (Feb 19, 2008)

This season is shit so far, really terrible. Feels like Hollyoaks but with a girl knocking one out so you get the late showing.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 19, 2008)

Kanda said:


> This season is shit so far, really terrible. Feels like Hollyoaks but with a girl knocking one out so you get the late showing.



Didn't think last nights was as good as the first one, mostly because it didn't have enough Tony in it.


----------



## chazegee (Feb 19, 2008)

Meh.


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 19, 2008)

maybe there's something wrong with me. I tried watching skins last series and thought it was crap. But I'm really enjoying it this series. I thought it was really good last night and quite moving. Obviously i'm in the minority here though. Although the fact that i like hollyoaks may explain it


----------



## Kanda (Feb 19, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Although the fact that i like hollyoaks may explain it


 
Yes, I think it does.

Maybe last series wasn't dumbed down enough for you, whereas clearly this series is


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 19, 2008)

Kanda said:


> Maybe last series wasn't dumbed down enough for you, whereas clearly this series is



Last night did annoy me when they felt the need to explain why Tony and Posh Blonde Bird dressing as Luke and Leia was possibly a misjudgement on Posh Blonde Birds part.


----------



## poului (Feb 19, 2008)

*dt7ycgh78yhu*

"I never get as far as _About a Boy_..."


Astonishing episode.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Feb 21, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Mrs Chris is already 33 and loves it... it's not your age, man, it's your state of mind



41 and I like it.
Beats Tucker Jenkins at Grange Hill.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 21, 2008)

meh, it's trying to be edgy and dark this series, I preferred the much more tongue in cheek no pretentions of the first series, plus far too much oh so fucking worthy but boring Maxxie and not enough Cassie or Sid for that matter. Christ even though I never liked Tony atleast his bastardness was interesting in the first series, now he's like a fucking walking fucking morality tale complete with cringely bad 'rehabilitation' bits. Thank fuck Anwar's still a funny muppet.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 21, 2008)

I thought episode 2 was wonderful!
Sketch was brilliant. And ace geeky clothes by wardrobe.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 21, 2008)

I thought sketch was cute.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 21, 2008)

During or post boob strapping?

Or all of the above?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 22, 2008)

All of the above. 

I like her face and hair.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 22, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I thought sketch was cute.



Damn straight, I reckon she'd scrub up nicely. Also, I like the geek thing. The scene of her on maxi's bed was


----------



## Kanda (Feb 22, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> The scene of her on maxi's bed was shit, ooh, look at us being edgy and Hollyoaks with wanking....


 
Corrected


----------



## Juice Terry (Feb 22, 2008)

This is just an excuse for 30something blokes to wank over teenage girls isn't it?


----------



## Kanda (Feb 22, 2008)

Juice Terry said:


> This is just an excuse for 30something blokes to wank over teenage girls isn't it?


 
Yup


----------



## revol68 (Feb 22, 2008)

Juice Terry said:


> This is just an excuse for 30something blokes to wank over teenage girls isn't it?



Is an excuse needed?


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 22, 2008)

Juice Terry said:


> This is just an excuse for 30something blokes to wank over teenage girls isn't it?



I'm in my early twenties, thank you very much!


----------



## Juice Terry (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh and all you Cassie fans, she ain't coming back, oldest plot device in the world, moves to scotland makes a five minute appearance in the first episode and is never seen or heard of again.

Further examples: Lip in Shameless, Anji in No Angels......


----------



## revol68 (Feb 22, 2008)

Juice Terry said:


> Oh and all you Cassie fans, she ain't coming back, oldest plot device in the world, moves to scotland makes a five minute appearance in the first episode and is never seen or heard of again.
> 
> Further examples: Lip in Shameless, Anji in No Angels......




That had crossed my mind but I just tried to ignore it. 

Fuckers!


----------



## Lot 49 (Feb 22, 2008)

I watched it last night and I thought it was one of the worst episodes of anything I'd ever seen. What a shambles of a program. That new character was like a collection of "issues" they'd wanted to give to the main characters but realized that might make them less likeable so they just invented a new character and put them all on her and had them all come out in one episode. They kind of did the same thing with that posh lad who kidnapped the main guys sister last series but this was a thousand times worse. She was:

1. A stalker. 
2. Had some weird body issue where she pretended to be a boy because she was in love with the gay guy. 
3. Had a disabled mother who she had to look after. And at one point tied her up and kept her prisoner!
4. Lied about a teacher making a pass at her to get him sacked (This has happened in every drama series that included school kids since Grange Hill)
5. Pretended to be friends with that girl and then poisoned her. 
6. Ended the episode by losing her virginity to a guy she doesn't like because the person she was stalking didn't change his sexuality after kissing her. 

Jesus.

And what the hell is going on with the guy who suffered brain damage and the posh girl. He can't remember much so she told him they were a couple and nobody seems to have a problem with that? 

It's totally mental. The writers have obviously been watching too much Lynch and the series is going to end with Tony waking up and it will be some bullshit about how all the weird crap that happened was just his dreams when he was in a coma.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 22, 2008)

yep the second series needs to pick up fast, all this darkness and pseduo serious dealing with issues crap is shite, was far better when it was a light hearted laugh that didn't take itself seriously yet allowed some likeable characters to maintain the interest instead of 'issues'.

It could also improve a hundred times by just bringing Cassie back or giving Sid a bigger role.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 22, 2008)

You've not seen Skins before then.

a) it's always about issues, just like Hollyoaks, only better.

b) be patient! Sid and Cassie will get their own episodes soon, that's how they do it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 22, 2008)

I will be writing a strongly worded letter of complain to the authorities if I do not see more Cassie.

Sid's episode is the next one, I think.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 22, 2008)

I hope so! He's my favourite.
Although I do also like the teacher-shagging one.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 22, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I hope so! He's my favourite.
> Although I do also like the teacher-shagging one.


From some angles Sketch looked just like him!


----------



## zoooo (Feb 22, 2008)

:O
Come to think of it, they do look quite similar.

Oh dear, does that make me a lesbian?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeh, a total lesbian. But its cool.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 22, 2008)

That's all right then.


----------



## poului (Feb 22, 2008)

*rd68fyhu6*

Fuck the haters (yeah I'm looking at you revolting68) Skins rules!


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 23, 2008)

Finally caught up with the first two.

Badly written, poorly acted as ever. Absolutely ace, and Osama is a fucking pinnacle.

"boogie-woogie bagel boy"


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 23, 2008)

Lot 49 said:


> I watched it last night and I thought it was one of the worst episodes of anything I'd ever seen. .. blah blah blah yawn.




It's always been shoddy, shambolic and implausible. Go and watch fucking Lark Rise To Candleford or something


----------



## brianx (Feb 24, 2008)

I've never watched this because I'm not in the demographic but two of my favourite TV people Bill Bailey and Fiona Allen are in it so I may have a look.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 25, 2008)

brianx said:


> I've never watched this because I'm not in the demographic but two of my favourite TV people Bill Bailey and Fiona Allen are in it so I may have a look.



And Bill Bailey is absolutely classic in it. From his dancing routine with his dog, to the line "Yeah, just last week I saw a breakdancing chiuahua!". You know that he's made the role entirely his.


----------



## brianx (Feb 25, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> And Bill Bailey is absolutely classic in it. From his dancing routine with his dog, to the line "Yeah, just last week I saw a breakdancing chiuahua!". You know that he's made the role entirely his.



He said "allright my lovely" to a bunch of lads in one I saw on rewind. Is it set in Brizzle?  I've always wanted to say "allright my lovely" to a bunch of wankers.
I do love the psycho Welsh girl by the way. She even went to that party dressed as Mr Lecter. Psycho Welsh girls don't do subtle.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 25, 2008)

Yep, Brizzle.

Where is Bill Bailey really from?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 25, 2008)

How heartbreaking was that episode! 

Got a lump in my throat. Shouldn't have watched that before bed. Got the blues now


----------



## poului (Feb 26, 2008)

*8j9y79,-0-*

Top episode.


I'm really liking this season so far.

And we were treated to another half-naked shot of Cassie too, which I'm sure has pleased many of our poster friends.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 26, 2008)

Half Naked Cassie??

     !!!!!!!


----------



## poului (Feb 26, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Half Naked Cassie??
> 
> !!!!!!!




4oD is your friend. 


edit - you're only 3 years older than her, Dillinger. It could happen!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 26, 2008)

I am going to save myself until its on telly on Thursday.

mmmmmmmmmmm Cassie. I don't even care if she is half naked. She is lurrrvvveely.


----------



## user47632 (Feb 26, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Yep, Brizzle.
> 
> Where is Bill Bailey really from?


He grew up in Bath.


----------



## poului (Feb 26, 2008)

*7yk0u809ko*

I always thought it'd be hilarious if they did a Skins vs The Wire spin-off.


_The cast of Skins take a school-trip to Baltimore, only for Sid and Tony to find themselves lost in the menacing drug-corners of the city's East projects. Method Man guest stars._


----------



## revol68 (Feb 26, 2008)

haha within 5 mins the third episode had shat all over the first two, we got some Sid being a loveable neurotic fool, his funny as fuck from the Thick of It dad being a brilliant neurotic ball of anger, Cassie in her bra.

Far more like it!!


----------



## g force (Feb 26, 2008)

Man that ending was good though...the whole episode was great mind.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 26, 2008)

Cracking episode, was good to see more of Sid. Shame his Dad died though, I quite liked that character. 

And, erm, sorry to say it guys but I don't see the Cassie thing? She ain't all that...


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2008)

Isn't his name spelt Syd? Poor guy, he deserves to be happy but everything bad happens to him.

I see the Cassie thing. There is something about her smile that lights up the place.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 26, 2008)

Marius said:


> I see the Cassie thing. There is something about her smile that lights up the place.



Yeah she's definitely a good character, and her combination of being totally spaced out and slightly naive is charming, but I don't think she's jizz-your-pants-fit like some on here seem to.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Yeah she's definitely a good character, and her combination of being totally spaced out and slightly naive is charming, but I don't think she's jizz-your-pants-fit like some on here seem to.



Its that charmingness that does it for me. She has such a lovely way about her I'd fancy her even if she was less attractive. 

I bet in real life that she is disappointly a real bitch or pretencious cow or something though.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 26, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> And, erm, sorry to say it guys but I don't see the Cassie thing? She ain't all that...




Your a fuckin wrong un, cliche.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 26, 2008)

Marius said:


> Its that charmingness that does it for me. She has such a lovely way about her I'd fancy her even if she was less attractive.



This ^^

I would just want to ride bikes with her.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 26, 2008)

last nights was the first one of the new series ive seen.  i thought it was brilliant, gonna make sure i catch it again next week.  

oh, and cassie is lovely


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 26, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Your a fuckin wrong un, cliche.





tar1984 said:


> oh, and cassie is lovely



You guys are pervs, she's the youngest looking of the lot!


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 26, 2008)

im only 23 dammit


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 26, 2008)

LOL! I'm only twenty one and I think she looks too young!


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 26, 2008)

*goes off to investigate the actual age of the actress*


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 26, 2008)

"Hannah Murray (born 1st July, 1989)"

its all above board


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 26, 2008)

tar1984 said:


> "Hannah Murray (born 1st July, 1989)"
> 
> its all above board



Alright, I'll let you off. Anyone born in the 90's is off limits though. I still don't think she's hot though.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 26, 2008)

tar1984 said:


> "Hannah Murray (born 1st July, 1989)"
> 
> its all above board









You are still a wrong un, cliche. 

Its not about looks. I just wanna hang out with her and go and feed ducks in the park and stuff. She would be fun, and pretty to boot.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 26, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> You are still a wrong un, cliche.
> 
> Its not about looks. I just wanna hang out with her and go and feed ducks in the park and stuff. She would be fun, and pretty to boot.



And ditsy as fuck. She wouldn't have a clue what was going on, which would do my nut in.


----------



## poului (Feb 26, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> And ditsy as fuck. She wouldn't have a clue what was going on, which would do my nut in.




I'm sure she's at least sharp enough to grapple with the ins and outs of duck-feeding.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 26, 2008)

poului said:


> I'm sure she's at least sharp enough to grapple with the ins and outs of duck-feeding.



I could see her getting distracted by her reflection in the water tbh...


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 27, 2008)

poului said:


> I'm sure she's at least sharp enough to grapple with the ins and outs of duck-feeding.



lol


i like the ditsiness


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 27, 2008)

tar1984 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> i like the ditsiness



Why? Because ditsiness normally goes hand in hand with susceptability? 


Sorry.


----------



## tar1984 (Feb 27, 2008)

i just find it endearing is all.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2008)

yeah but the thing about girls like Cassie is you know for all their niave ditsiness they are perverted animals in the bedroom.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Feb 27, 2008)

hasn't really got cheerier has it this series...


----------



## revol68 (Feb 27, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> hasn't really got cheerier has it this series...



yeahbut it got infinitely funnier and more interesting simply by  moving beyond that bland blonde himbo and onto the loveably neurotic self destructive Sid and his dad.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 27, 2008)

revol68 said:


> yeah but the thing about girls like Cassie is you know for all their niave ditsiness they are perverted animals in the bedroom.


----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 27, 2008)

lol at this thread.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow. Totally did not see that coming.

Hopefully it's so he can go and film lots more of The Thick Of It.


----------



## revol68 (Feb 29, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Wow. Totally did not see that coming.
> 
> Hopefully it's so he can go and film lots more of The Thick Of It.



with or without the paedo?


----------



## zoooo (Feb 29, 2008)

With please!

But if not, without.


----------



## poului (Mar 2, 2008)

*ouyk0y9uj*




Inspired.


----------



## poului (Mar 4, 2008)

*658b56tiygk*

Hmmmmm, weakest episode so far (Michelle's was last time I recall) but _what_ an ending!!!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 4, 2008)

was it hell it's all been building up to that jump off point...


----------



## g force (Mar 4, 2008)

Yep that episode was pretty crap and was almost saved by the ending, as obvious as it was. The skipping over the dad's death didn't really work...but Sid standing looking at the beach and then saying "i'm so lonely" was touching.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 4, 2008)

Yup, back to crap after last weeks episode


----------



## Gromit (Mar 4, 2008)

An all too obvious plot development but still 

Now we either get the who does he choose plot or the he ends up with neither plot.

Personally i think Syd deserves a bit of threeway action but the writers will never be that kind to him.

I didn't think the episode was that weak. I liked the uncomftably too initmate father and daughter bits but then they blew it a bit by making her not so horrible after alll. Although its realistic i suppose. You do get some girls who are awfull one minute but normal the next. I wonder if we will see that character again and if we do will we have some sort of she has been abused story line.


----------



## g force (Mar 4, 2008)

Well it might work out if she stays as character but too often you get these bit part people who flit in and out. Posh Kenneth, Jal's brothers etc


----------



## poului (Mar 4, 2008)

*8t8y780j0-i[*

Rumour has it that Abigail gets her own episode this series.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 4, 2008)

poului said:


> Rumour has it that Abigail gets her own episode this series.



i fucking hope not she's an awrful charchter...


----------



## poului (Mar 4, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> i fucking hope not she's an awrful charchter...




Funniest character ever my faux-revolutionary friend.


----------



## g force (Mar 4, 2008)

Posh Kenneth does too thankfully


----------



## poului (Mar 4, 2008)

*78g45eurf*

They best give Anwar an episode too.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 4, 2008)

poului said:


> Funniest character ever my faux-revolutionary friend.



nice ad hom... but wildly inaccurate you boho slut...


----------



## girasol (Mar 4, 2008)

When the hell did Sid's dad die?  He was alive and hoovering last week? 

How where when?


----------



## poului (Mar 4, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> nice ad hom... but wildly inaccurate you boho slut...





You can talk. I ain't no Irishman!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 4, 2008)

Iemanja said:


> When the hell did Sid's dad die?  He was alive and hoovering last week?
> 
> How where when?



shortly after he finished hovering at the end...


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 4, 2008)

Fuck a full Abigail episode, she really annoys me, yeah?

Last night was a pretty cool episode I thought, don't understand why most of you seem to think it was shit? Plenty of naked Michelle, a bit of rough birds tit, some incest, some hilarious scenes and some tragic. Thoroughly enjoyed it, even though it was cliche filled and had some terrible acting.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 4, 2008)

And the watch! 'You said you needed some time'. *sniffle*


----------



## idioteque (Mar 4, 2008)

I *knew* Cassie was going to be in Syd's room at the end. Tbf, his assumption that she was cheating was far more likely than her showing a bra to a gay friend who happened in bed in the background at the time, so I hope the next one won't be about Cassie being angry, but instead being about them working out the misunderstanding and Syd and Michelle deciding who they want to be with.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 4, 2008)

idioteque said:


> I *knew* Cassie was going to be in Syd's room at the end. Tbf, his assumption that she was cheating was far more likely than her showing a bra to a gay friend who happened in bed in the background at the time, so I hope the next one won't be about Cassie being angry, but instead being about them working out the misunderstanding and Syd and Michelle deciding who they want to be with.



tbh it's michelle isn't it... 

cassie was the runner up prize when he realised he'd never get it together with michelle whilst tony was alive... cue tony get's hit by bus... he finds excuse to no longer trust cassie (couplled with the feelings of rejection he had as she moved away) volia... 

as far as he was concerned he and her had broken up, they won't get back together, cassie will go more mental for not doing anything and being  shafted... gonna get darker wouldn't mind betting cassie tries to kill them both at some point .... or suceeds...


----------



## idioteque (Mar 4, 2008)

Oooooh...  I can't see a murder plot happening, but attempted murder would be interesting!


----------



## poului (Mar 4, 2008)

*e56rv5v65rk*

Oddly enough the preview for the next episode shows Cassie brandishing a knife.


That would be heavy!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 4, 2008)

idioteque said:


> Oooooh...  I can't see a murder plot happening, but attempted murder would be interesting!



could you see the bus coming at the end of series 1?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 4, 2008)

I thought Cassie was weirdly cheerful and amused when she said hello to them at the end.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 4, 2008)

poului said:


> Oddly enough the preview for the next episode shows Cassie brandishing a knife.
> 
> 
> That would be heavy!


it would be darker which is the way this series has gone so far... can we be happy jolly slight anoyoing mini nathans or can we explore the nastier elements and generally fuck up the senarios we've created from series 1... 

I also predict that sketch will turn into a propper loon soon... she still has a thing for maxi...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 4, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I thought Cassie was weirdly cheerful and amused when she said hello to them at the end.



could be that she's seen the lap top smashed and the hitler moustach and the glasses on her photo and decided that it's proably over anyways... or that she has in fact been doing the dirty... but i'm predicitng more mental ness from her...


----------



## Gromit (Mar 4, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> could be that she's seen the lap top smashed and the hitler moustach and the glasses on her photo and decided that it's proably over anyways... or that she has in fact been doing the dirty... but i'm predicitng more mental ness from her...



Lol I'd forgotten the defaced poster and of course she is going to think he did it. 

I think Cassie is going to try and eat them both, hence the knife (and the fork they didn't show as that would give it away) thinking back to her food wierdness.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 4, 2008)

Cassie eating Michelle would be teh sex


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 4, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Cassie eating Michelle would be sex



fixed


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 5, 2008)

My son's getting really into watching this.
I know its a little bit OTT for an 11 year old but I also know I liked watching stuff like that at the same age. 
I feel like my dad, getting all uncomfortable when the snogging starts and the bras come off.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 5, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> My son's getting really into watching this.
> I know its a little bit OTT for an 11 year old but I also know I liked watching stuff like that at the same age.
> I feel like my dad, getting all uncomfortable when the snogging starts and the bras come off.




Well, there's barely any nudity, the drug scenes are pretty true to life rather than being the propaganda he'd hear at school, and he'll hear worse language in the playground. I wouldn't have thought it'd do any harm.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 5, 2008)

There was a bit of full frontal nudity in the first series to getpeopke hooked but now its fallen right off. 

Glad we had a bit a titilating nudity again but I don't think it will ever reach the same levels again as it doesnt need it.


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 5, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Well, there's barely any nudity, the drug scenes are pretty true to life rather than being the propaganda he'd hear at school, and he'll hear worse language in the playground. I wouldn't have thought it'd do any harm.



That's pretty much what I concluded too. 

I was more worried about me getting embarrassed tbh.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 5, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> That's pretty much what I concluded too.
> 
> I was more worried about me getting embarrassed tbh.



Lol! When I was young, I couldn't watch anything vaguely sexual with my parents, I'd get all embarrased and run out of the room, citing that I needed a drink or something. God knows why, most kids would just laugh and make crappy jokes, even my younger brother did, while I broke out in cold sweats. My parents have since taken the piss out of me for it. Just thought it'd be nice for you to know that it can happen the other way around too!


----------



## zoooo (Mar 5, 2008)

I still do that!

I can't watch anything with my parents. They put bloody sex scenes in everything now!


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 5, 2008)

Yep, my dad used to make a right fuss anytime there was as much as a snog on the telly.

My son did look very red when it was over last night though. lol
I think the important thing is to say nothing and stay cool really. 
Thank good for computers eh. I just sat staring at mine throughout.


----------



## free spirit (Mar 6, 2008)

I fucking love skins... just wanted to share that thought


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 7, 2008)

I watched this for the first time last night and man, what a lot of moaning hypocrites. Especially Michelle, who thankfully just would not stop ripping her clothes off, which made up for quite a lot. I was expecting it to be funny and titillating but it was just depressing in the end.


----------



## g force (Mar 11, 2008)

Well it's not really getting much cheerier is it 

Good to have a Chris-centric episode though...that sales guy in the Estate Agents was worrying close to some of the people i've worked with in the past


----------



## Gromit (Mar 11, 2008)

Well I never thought those two would get together.

Why is Cassie still around? I thought she had a uni place in Scotland and was only coming back to briefly visit Syd?


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 11, 2008)

go back to scotland cassie.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> go back to scotland cassie.



Fuck off!!

I didn't see anyone getting this whingey when Tony was being a hateful cunt for no other reason than because he could last series. She's a much better character than that drippy bland fucker Maxxie.


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 11, 2008)

is saying "go back to scotland cassie" being really whingey? 

hope you're not around when someone really goes for it revol, you won't cope love 

but yeah yeah, you fancy cassie - I'm sooooo sorry revol


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 11, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> is saying "go back to scotland cassie" being really whingey?
> 
> hope you're not around when someone really goes for it revol, you won't cope love
> 
> but yeah yeah, you fancy cassie - I'm sooooo sorry revol



odd isn't it that one has to attach onese self esteme and sexual identiy to a fictious charchter and not a real person.  Particularlly when this fictious person has just come out of gcse examinations.  is it easier than meeting girls of your own age, wevol...


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 11, 2008)

lol, so is the extent of people "whinging" about cassie me and marius?


----------



## tarannau (Mar 11, 2008)

She's a vacuous, wibble-headed and now vindictive character in a teen drama Revol. And who looks too much like a slightly androgenous 12 year old for my liking - where's the attraction?  (vulnerability?)

Actually, what's going on with the clothing in Skins this series? Cassie seems to be modelling floaty bag lady chic and Jal seemed to be dressed entirely in unflattering primary colours yesterday, like a bizarre childrens tv character.


----------



## poului (Mar 11, 2008)

*80k,79ji00k--*

My goodness!




YES!!!


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 11, 2008)

tarannau said:


> She's a vacuous, wibble-headed and now vindictive character in a teen drama Revol. And who looks too much like a slightly androgenous 12 year old for my liking - where's the attraction?  (vulnerability?)
> 
> Actually, what's going on with the clothing in Skins this series? Cassie seems to be modelling floaty bag lady chic and Jal seemed to be dressed entirely in unflattering primary colours yesterday, like a bizarre childrens tv character.



I think they're trying to cling on to the "nu rave" thing, specially with Chris. His socks, dude! Not cool!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 11, 2008)

tarannau said:


> She's a vacuous, wibble-headed and now vindictive character in a teen drama. And who looks too much like a slightly androgenous 12 year old for my liking - where's the attraction?  (vulnerability?)



first part: see was always a mental it's not like she's going to get elss mental now is it... 

second part: odd isn't it...


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> odd isn't it that one has to attach onese self esteme and sexual identiy to a fictious charchter and not a real person.  Particularlly when this fictious person has just come out of gcse examinations.  is it easier than meeting girls of your own age, wevol...



you've got me, i'm sitting here in tears. I'm going to rescuse her. 

She might slightly remind me of ex's of mine, just a wee bit.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 11, 2008)

revol68 said:


> you've got me, i'm sitting here in tears. I'm going to rescuse her.
> 
> She might slightly remind me of ex's of mine, just a wee bit.



before or after they'd been out with you... 

I know many a girl who's been left in this state by maniplutative wankers when they becoem ex's there seems to be a particular charchter type who dates them adn revells in fuckign them up for kicks... one might even obsever it was some kind of domination control power schtick going on there....


----------



## Pieface (Mar 11, 2008)

This thread is like a Just Seventeen message board.  Lads! Some dignity please!

It's as crap as ever but I feel less guilty afterwards than with drug taking or pizza so I'm going to keep watching


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> before or after they'd been out with you...
> 
> I know many a girl who's been left in this state by maniplutative wankers when they becoem ex's there seems to be a particular charchter type who dates them adn revells in fuckign them up for kicks... one might even obsever it was some kind of domination control power schtick going on there....



eh right, clearly you have some weird projection issues from your own experiance of something.

And no I tend to be attracted to mental girls.

Still nice of you to imply i'm some mental control freak weirdo. Weirdo.


----------



## poului (Mar 11, 2008)

PieEye said:


> It's as crap as ever but I feel less guilty afterwards than with drug taking or pizza so I'm going to keep watching




Wrong.





			
				Charlie Brooker said:
			
		

> In an age when the bulk of contemporary television is drearily defined by who it's aimed at, anyone of any age could tune in to Skins and draw something from it. Which makes it weird. And somewhat wonderful


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

haha Charlie my man!!!!!!!

he gets it!

take that Stewart lee you miserable cunt!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 11, 2008)

revol68 said:


> eh right, clearly you have some weird projection issues from your own experiance of something.
> 
> And no I tend to be attracted to mental girls.
> 
> Still nice of you to imply i'm some mental control freak weirdo. Weirdo.



the implacation is entirely in your own head... almost freudian that assumption wouldn't you say 

unless you have been out with and treated the girls i know to that kind of behaviour how would it resolve to being you?  

Unless you have just outted yourself as being someone who idenfies with the descrption and then complains about it... 

that's a direct accusation rather than an insinuation there btw...

It's not the first time you've gone down this route about mental girls is it...

perhaps you haev difficulties relating to and getting one with mentally sound people and need that vunerablity/control revol... why else would you be consiously dating people with extreme vunerablites...

I mean what are you confessing to exactly here???


----------



## poului (Mar 11, 2008)

*90u.8j0-k-*

Oh for goodness sake, Garfield.


Let him nurture his questionable crush in peace.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 11, 2008)

it's perfectly acceptable to widn up revol...it's almost like thearpy..... for them....


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> the implacation is entirely in your own head... almost freudian that assumption wouldn't you say
> 
> unless you have been out with and treated the girls i know to that kind of behaviour how would it resolve to being you?
> 
> ...



Oh so clever, the double reversal, it's almost like it could go on forever... 

I'm attracted to alot of girls who seem somewhat mental yes, is the the product of my own mentalness, most likely. Is it a slightly silly romanticised notions about being somewhat adrift from the world, no doubt. Do I actually only have relationships with girls that come across in such a manner, not at all. Is it some power/control freakery thing, don't think so, infact it's the last thing i'd be accussed of, being too laid back, lazy and laizze faire are much bigger complaints.

The other thing is that some of the girls i've dated who've came across as 'having it all together' are actually people their surface confidence much less together than the girls who come across a bit mental and weird.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 11, 2008)

poului said:


> Wrong.



You're all, including, Charlie, drawing wank fantasies.  That is fine, but let's not pretend it's anything else 

Hands up everyone who has drawn something else from it?

Actually, that Osama musical was the funniest thing I've seen on telly for a long long time.....

It is different - that's true - it's terribly shiny and proud of itself. Hollyoaks always knew it was pikey


----------



## zoooo (Mar 11, 2008)

I quite like Cassie's clothes. Although wouldn't (couldn't) wear them. She always looks like a Dazed and Confused fashion spread.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 11, 2008)

see ^^


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I quite like Cassie's clothes. Although wouldn't (couldn't) wear them. She always looks like a Dazed and Confused fashion spread.



yep she's cool as fuck.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 11, 2008)

revol68 said:


> yep she's cool as fuck.



you havent' left school yet have you


----------



## girasol (Mar 11, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Hands up everyone who has drawn something else from it?



Things have changed a fair bit in the last 20 years, but being that age is still as confusing and exciting, fun and scary as it ever was.  I never want to forget what it felt like being that age, so this is like a reminder  (or maybe I'm just emotionally stunted and never grew up, whatever)

My two favourite characters got together last night, and I never saw that coming, even though I've always liked them, separately


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> you havent' left school yet have you



You can't deny she dresses well.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 11, 2008)

revol68 said:


> You can't deny she dresses well.



i can love but then i have taste... style and a good eye for decent clothes.  


not some topshop cum laura ashley identikit 'hippie' chique which has been done thousands of times before to the point it's almost a uniform... masqureading as taste...


----------



## Kanda (Mar 11, 2008)

Charlie Brooker likes it?!! I guess I better like it now then.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> i can love but then i have taste... style and a good eye for decent clothes.
> 
> 
> not some topshop cum laura ashley identikit 'hippie' chique which has been done thousands of times before to the point it's almost a uniform... masqureading as taste...



it's really really not being done to the point of uniform and it's simply not a matter of what she wears but how it suits her.

Out of interest, who would you rate as the best dressed character in skins?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 11, 2008)

I like that they're dressing them like 'characters'. ie models from fashion spreads.
Chris and Cassie, both.

I'm so bored of TV shows dressing all their people in realistic ways. 'chav', 'new look'. You're on TV! Make an effort!


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I like that they're dressing them like 'characters'. ie models from fashion spreads.
> Chris and Cassie, both.
> 
> I'm so bored of TV shows dressing all their people in realistic ways. 'chav', 'new look'. You're on TV! Make an effort!



yeah the whole show has that feel, it's good shit.


----------



## poului (Mar 11, 2008)

PieEye said:


> You're all, including, Charlie, drawing wank fantasies.  That is fine, but let's not pretend it's anything else




If I were just watching it to draw "wank fantasies" then why distinguish it from any other trashy drama?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 11, 2008)

revol68 said:


> it's really really not being done to the point of uniform and it's simply not a matter of what she wears but how it suits her.
> 
> Out of interest, who would you rate as the best dressed character in skins?



none of them... not one of them has a style it's all about branding from sponsored clothes from top shop and the like so that they will sell products back to you as an image of your own rebellion, fashion statement, developed style etc... 

you do get what a teenagers program is about right, underneither it all it's about manufacturing consent and influencing product spend...if it tells a story however poorly all the better however create a vaccious role model which appeals to the lowest common denominatior bestow them with some ethics or ideals which the yoot can identify and then use them to asscociate with different products etc to psdo endorse them within the viewers mind...


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> none of them... not one of them has a style it's all about branding from sponsored clothes from top shop and the like so that they will sell products back to you as an image of your own rebellion, fashion statement, developed style etc...
> 
> you do get what a teenagers program is about right, underneither it all it's about manufacturing consent and influencing product spend...if it tells a story however poorly all the better however create a vaccious role model which appeals to the lowest common denominatior bestow them with some ethics or ideals which the yoot can identify and then use them to asscociate with different products etc to psdo endorse them within the viewers mind...



Someone's been reading No Logo.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 11, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Someone's been reading No Logo.



read you fucking gorillia loving asperational spanial how fuckin d'haer you....


----------



## Pieface (Mar 11, 2008)

poului said:


> If I were just watching it to draw "wank fantasies" then why distinguish it from any other trashy drama?



You tell me


----------



## poului (Mar 11, 2008)

PieEye said:


> You tell me




Cos it's actually quite good?


----------



## Pieface (Mar 11, 2008)

ok 

I think it's all over the place - but the shinyness makes it fascinating.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 11, 2008)

PieEye said:


> ok
> 
> I think it's all over the place - but the shinyness makes it fascinating.



It's appeal is in the fact that it _knows_ it's all over the place, it _knows_ it's tacky, and it _knows_ that it's shameless, and it just doesn't care.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 11, 2008)

Apologist


----------



## revol68 (Mar 11, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> It's appeal is in the fact that it _knows_ it's all over the place, it _knows_ it's tacky, and it _knows_ that it's shameless, and it just doesn't care.



spot on.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 11, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> lol, so is the extent of people "whinging" about cassie me and marius?


 
Er I like Cassie I just thought it was lazy writing.

She has a place in Uni place in scotland but is wandering round like a homeless person down there is all? 

Plus doesn't she have a middle class parental home she can go back to? 
The one she used to take taxis from to her expensive but useless therapist?

But noooo she dosses with Chris so that they have a convenient catalyst to fuck things up when needed.

Plus why is that Uni's guidance councilor helping :
a) someone from another Uni - conveniently so Cassie can overhear a conversation.
b) someone who was flipping expelled!!!

p.s. The teacher expelling Chris was great


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 11, 2008)

I didn't say you were whinging, I was just trying to work out what revol was getting het up about.

I give up


----------



## Pieface (Mar 11, 2008)

it's a hot potato this Skins *issue*


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 11, 2008)

isn't it


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 11, 2008)

PieEye said:


> it's a hot potato this Skins *issue*



at least it is if you dicuss people fappage over the actors involved...


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll have to fap over harry enfield then I guess


----------



## tarannau (Mar 11, 2008)

Yep, it's a bright shiny Cyprus spud of a drama, with a hefty sprinkling of cheese

I do worry about those fapping over them baby new potatoes though. Paedospudders


----------



## Pieface (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll fap over this thread then.


----------



## dodgepot (Mar 11, 2008)

i wish i watched skins now so i could join in this thread.


----------



## subversplat (Mar 11, 2008)

It's probably on 4oD


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 11, 2008)

4oD won't work on our computer for some reason


----------



## subversplat (Mar 11, 2008)

Then you'll just have to read the telly guide and guess what goes on from that.


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 11, 2008)

well I won't have to, but he will


----------



## poului (Mar 11, 2008)

*9y,h09hju0i*

Well, there you have it guys.


If you like Skins, you're a paedo.


Or shoud that be "ur a paedo"...


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 12, 2008)

The cast fall just within the "half my age plus seven" bracket, so I'm fine


----------



## Pieface (Mar 12, 2008)

<shoots thread>


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 12, 2008)

poului said:


> Well, there you have it guys.
> 
> 
> If you like Skins, you're a paedo.
> ...



nah that's be likeling the under developed vunerable broken child cassie your a peado I thought i made that clear...


----------



## revol68 (Mar 12, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> nah that's be likeling the under developed vunerable broken child cassie your a peado I thought i made that clear...



what happens if you look like an underdeveloped vulnerable broken child yourself?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 12, 2008)

revol68 said:


> what happens if you look like an underdeveloped vulnerable broken child yourself?



do you actually need to ask this question?

seriously revol ... this converstation has been had with you before i recall...

and it didn't go well last time...


----------



## revol68 (Mar 12, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> do you actually need to ask this question?
> 
> seriously revol ... this converstation has been had with you before i recall...
> 
> and it didn't go well last time...



nah like seriously if you have paedo issues that's fair enough, it's just most of us can distinguish between someone who looks young and someone who is 12. 
But hey I don't know what you've done or had done to you so i'll not probe too much.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 12, 2008)

revol68 said:


> nah like seriously if you have paedo issues that's fair enough, it's just most of us can distinguish between someone who looks young and someone who is 12.
> But hey I don't know what you've done or had done to you so i'll not probe too much.



you preffer a conspirsy of silence


----------



## revol68 (Mar 12, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> do you actually need to ask this question?
> 
> seriously revol ... this converstation has been had with you before i recall...
> 
> and it didn't go well last time...





GarfieldLeChat said:


> you preffer a conspirsy of silence



I what now?

Nah seriously the idea that fancying Cassie makes someone a nonce carries many strange and dodgy implications, primarily are folk who look young but are well over the age of consent not entitled to a sexuality, will their sexual partners be labelled nonces or sublimated nonces.

I ask cos at 19 I looked about 13, was my 21 year old girlfried some sort of paedo, should I have been going out with 14 year olds, or should I have been condemned to celibacy until I could grow a beard?


----------



## poului (Mar 12, 2008)

*fertc54wc44cwwcbz*

Leave it aaaht, guys!


----------



## Augie March (Mar 13, 2008)

Hmm... Cassie reminds me so much of a girl I knew not too long ago. Exactly the same ditziness, the 'Oh wow' turn of phrase all the time, the self-destructive streak, the excessive drug taking and the same 'away with the fairies' look in her eyes all the time. 

I fancied her rotten.  Am I a bad person?


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 13, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Nah seriously the idea that fancying Cassie makes someone a nonce carries many strange and dodgy implications, primarily are folk who look young but are well over the age of consent not entitled to a sexuality, will their sexual partners be labelled nonces or sublimated nonces.


Agree completely. No way fancying a nineteen year old when you're in your twenties makes you a nonce. Fancying Cassie might mean you have shit taste, but definately not a nonce. Nineteen year old girls are not off limits for anyone under the age of thirty, they are fully grown and fully mature.


----------



## poului (Mar 13, 2008)

*ymh9j0i0k--kk-*

She doesn't look that young in Series 2 anyway. I swear her voice has dropped.


----------



## girasol (Mar 14, 2008)

That Chris and Jal episode is definetely my favourite so far, full of classic moments, very inspired writing: Chris and Careers adviser and the swearing, Chris and his boss, Chris showing the shitty little flat to pregnant woman (LSD = Lights, space and drawers)...  Yep, best one so far for me.  I watched it again last night 

It's probably all downhill from here 

but from the tone of this thread no one is actually bothered about discussing the show itself...  Only Cassie.


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 14, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Hmm... Cassie reminds me so much of a girl I knew not too long ago. Exactly the same ditziness, the 'Oh wow' turn of phrase all the time, the self-destructive streak, the excessive drug taking and the same 'away with the fairies' look in her eyes all the time.


same here actually.
I think there's quite a few of them out there.


----------



## Madusa (Mar 14, 2008)

Iemanja said:


> That Chris and Jal episode is definetely my favourite so far, full of classic moments, very inspired writing: Chris and Careers adviser and the swearing, Chris and his boss, Chris showing the shitty little flat to pregnant woman (LSD = Lights, space and drawers)...  Yep, best one so far for me.  I watched it again last night
> 
> It's probably all downhill from here
> 
> but from the tone of this thread no one is actually bothered about discussing the show itself...  Only Cassie.



It's the first episide that I've ever seen. 

It's quite shit.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 14, 2008)

I thought that's was a pretty bad, if watchable episode, if I'm honest.

Cassie's the shittest and least convincing of the characters in my book. All the airy fairyness seeems too forced and artificial - it's better when she's more of an aside imo.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 14, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> same here actually.
> I think there's quite a few of them out there.



There are, and they're always trouble


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 14, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> There are, and they're always trouble




When I realised how damaged my friend really was I took a big step back and started giving her the support that she actually needed.


I missed skins this week.
I only caught a minute of it last night but was too busy to sit down.
Did i miss much?


----------



## girasol (Mar 14, 2008)

This week's was a classic.  People will look back at it in years to come and think of it as the best Skins episode ever.   (or at least I will)


----------



## g force (Mar 14, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I thought that's was a pretty bad, if watchable episode, if I'm honest.
> 
> Cassie's the shittest and least convincing of the characters in my book. All the airy fairyness seeems too forced and artificial - it's better when she's more of an aside imo.




Agreed...Cassie should be like Posh Kenneth or similar (although I do love Posh Kenneth ya get me blood ) flitting in and out from now on and leave us with the core cast.


----------



## Madusa (Mar 14, 2008)

I preferred As If.


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 14, 2008)

Madusa said:


> I preferred As If.


yeah that was good wasnt it.
cant remember a single thing about it mind, but i know i liked it at the time


----------



## zoooo (Mar 14, 2008)

As If was RUBBISH! 

I prefered My So Called Life...


----------



## Augie March (Mar 14, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> When I realised how damaged my friend really was I took a big step back and started giving her the support that she actually needed.



Unfortunately, I've totally lost contact with my Cassie-like friend due to me and one of her friends having a bit of a thing which went wrong.  Last I heard though, she was doing a lot less of the self-destructive stuff and concetrating on her uni studies, so that's good. 




			
				tarannau said:
			
		

> Cassie's the shittest and least convincing of the characters in my book. All the airy fairyness seeems too forced and artificial - it's better when she's more of an aside imo.



Yeah, the character does seem a bit contrived contrived and I don't think the actress is all that great either. But due to personal experience (as above) she  does sometimes come across suprisingly belivable.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 14, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Hmm... Cassie reminds me so much of a girl I knew not too long ago. Exactly the same ditziness, the 'Oh wow' turn of phrase all the time, the self-destructive streak, the excessive drug taking and the same 'away with the fairies' look in her eyes all the time.
> 
> I fancied her rotten.  Am I a bad person?



nah my first proper girlfriend was alot like that. The away with the fairies look in the eyes always gets me.


----------



## Thora (Mar 14, 2008)

I want to smack Cassie in the face more and more each episode.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Mar 14, 2008)

When cassie is being airy and central to the plot she is a major bint in my books.
When she smiles and is not so important to the story she is most pretty

They had a brief snippet of an obscure Calexico track
yay!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 14, 2008)

revol68 said:


> nah my first proper girlfriend was alot like that. The away with the fairies look in the eyes always gets me.



So basically you're a nonce with a penchant for that rohypnol look?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 14, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> So basically you're a nonce with a penchant for that rohypnol look?



yeah pretty much...


----------



## Thora (Mar 14, 2008)

Superdupastupor said:


> When she smiles and is not so important to the story she is most pretty


Pretty like a rodent.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thora said:


> Pretty like a rodent.



you keep this up and your head will end up in a fridge!!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 14, 2008)

Thora said:


> Pretty like a rodent.



Yeah, I get what you mean. Like a cartoon rabbit/mouse.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 14, 2008)

Thora said:


> I want to smack Cassie in the face more and more each episode.



like wow...


----------



## revol68 (Mar 14, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Yeah, I get what you mean. Like a cartoon rabbit/mouse.



aye but how many of us fancied the caramel bunny?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 14, 2008)

revol68 said:


> aye but how many of us fancied the caramel bunny?



A fair point.


----------



## Madusa (Mar 14, 2008)

Does Cassie have her own teeth...like at the front or are they fakes?

They are abnormally protruding.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 14, 2008)

More worryingly wan't the voice of the bunny Miriam Margoyles?


----------



## revol68 (Mar 14, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Does Cassie have her own teeth...like at the front or are they fakes?
> 
> They are abnormally protruding.









they are real and cute.

I remember seeing the actress on Richard and Judy along with him from About a Boy and falling in love then.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 14, 2008)

She does a good gormless face.






In fact, it's her only real talent. A budding career in zombie movies and Two Pints and a... spin offs is beckoning


----------



## zoooo (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh bless her. I hope she doesn't do any googling for her name.


----------



## Pavlik (Mar 14, 2008)

revol68 said:


>


she's a perfectly normal, beautiful young woman.

and.....

she's an actress playing a role  who'd a thunk it?

amazing the power of telly isnt it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 14, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Oh bless her. I hope she doesn't do any googling for her name.



Yeah  http://www.hannahmurray.net/


----------



## zoooo (Mar 14, 2008)

Ha!
Cripes.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 14, 2008)

I do find it odd just how polarised peoples views on Cassie are.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 14, 2008)

Not really polarised are they? She looks like a vulnerable, near pre-pubescent gawky girl with slightly unstable tendencies.

Some people just find that attractive.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 14, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Not really polarised are they? She looks like a vulnerable, near pre-pubescent gawky girl with slightly unstable tendencies.
> 
> Some people just find that attractive.




nah some people seem to hate her character.


----------



## tarannau (Mar 14, 2008)

To be fair, she's a vacuous, vindictive bitch on the programme. 

But there again I find it difficult to get het up or particularly involved with the characters in Skins - it's a throwaway teen drama where character consistency and realism don't exactly reach priority number one.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 14, 2008)

tarannau said:


> To be fair, she's a vacuous, vindictive bitch on the programme.
> 
> But there again I find it difficult to get het up or particularly involved with the characters in Skins - it's a throwaway teen drama where character consistency and realism don't exactly reach priority number one.



nah but that's it , she has one mental freak out and becomes hated, odd.

Sid, Tony and other characters have done worse but don't seem to attract the same level of hate.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 14, 2008)

revol68 said:


> nah some people seem to hate her character.



It's love/hate. I don't like her characters personality, but I like having her character in the show (but wouldn't want her in it any more than she currently is).


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 18, 2008)

WTF was last nights episode all about? Worst. Episode. Ever.


----------



## poului (Mar 18, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> WTF was last nights episode all about? Worst. Episode. Ever.





Fuck off it was deep.


----------



## girasol (Mar 18, 2008)

I missed it. (The advert for it made me not want to watch it, but I did actually forget it was on)


----------



## subversplat (Mar 18, 2008)

Three weeks to full recovery from a bus accident - that's pretty good going. Has Tony been injecting the stem cells again?


----------



## subversplat (Mar 18, 2008)

poului said:


> Fuck off it was deep.


The deepest thing in that episode was the swimming pool he jumped into in his chiche'd Fight Club moments.


----------



## poului (Mar 18, 2008)

subversplat said:


> The deepest thing in that episode was the swimming pool he jumped into in his chiche'd Fight Club moments.




Cutting.


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 18, 2008)

poului said:


> Fuck off it was deep.


Deeply shite.


subversplat said:


> Three weeks to full recovery from a bus accident - that's pretty good going. Has Tony been injecting the stem cells again?


The episode's aren't in real time


----------



## Gromit (Mar 18, 2008)

That episode didn't make sense. Very leaky even if you assume these college people who didn't know him from Adam or were humouring the fact at stages he thought he was a woman.

Oh look there is Tony, use our room to fuck a woman in your head only, who you'd just run away from and left here even though she is in your head


----------



## poului (Mar 18, 2008)

Marius said:


> Oh look there is Tony, use our room to fuck a woman in your head only





The strange thing is that one can only presume that highly-charged sex scene was in reality just an epic wank or something.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 18, 2008)

poului said:


> The strange thing is that one can only presume that highly-charged sex scene was in reality just an epic wank or something.


 
He might not have even got a real hard on, just one in his head, so next time around his "cock don't work" won't have changed.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 18, 2008)

poului said:


> The strange thing is that one can only presume that highly-charged sex scene was in reality just an epic wank or something.



This was my theory. He'd just had a power wank.


----------



## g force (Mar 18, 2008)

I assumed it was all in his head because of Sean Pertwee being on the train and also the college professor.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Mar 18, 2008)

Its was bloody obvious from the start the girl wasnt real, but yeah that dosent excuse the power wank.
when he closed his eyes at the end it sort of seemed to imply it had all been a dream, and Sid was abit *too* pathetic in this episode so it might have all been in tony's head.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 18, 2008)

subversplat said:


> Three weeks to full recovery from a bus accident - that's pretty good going. Has Tony been injecting the stem cells again?



I think it's not shot in real time btw...

so did anyone not get it was a dream which was also alagorical and conicded with his siteer telling him the story of ophilia hence the fact that at certain points he was fucking himslef as a woman who looked like his sister... 


hence the fact they all knew everythign about him ... 

it was about him finally dealing with the trama of the incident.  

I thought it was effective...


----------



## Augie March (Mar 18, 2008)

The parts in the university were clearly part of a dream, the bits in the club that bookended that weren't quite as obvious. That's where I thought the whole episode was a bit messily written.


----------



## poului (Mar 18, 2008)

Augie March said:


> The parts in the university were clearly part of a dream, the bits in the club that bookended that weren't quite as obvious. That's where I thought the whole episode was a bit messily written.




It doesn't all have to be clear-cut and unambiguous, silly.

They're obviously going to expand on these events next episode (which will centre on Effy apparently) so reserve judgement.


----------



## Augie March (Mar 18, 2008)

poului said:


> It doesn't all have to be clear-cut and unambiguous, silly.



I agree, but if the all the episode were a part of Tony's dream then surely he should've been involved in all parts of it. There were scenes where we wasn't around e.g Sid and Anwar's conversation and Sid and Michelle talking with Effy. If you're taking the story out of Tony's first-person perspective, when it's supposed to be his dream, then it smacks of being a bit of a cop-out in terms of writing IMO.

But yeah, will have to see how it develops with the next episode.


----------



## g force (Mar 18, 2008)

We need more Anwar


----------



## Gromit (Mar 18, 2008)

Augie March said:


> The parts in the university were clearly part of a dream.


 
Even his sister getting him dressed for his interview and him telling others he had an interview?


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 18, 2008)

Marius said:


> Even his sister getting him dressed for his interview and him telling others he had an interview?



Didn't he just fall asleep on the train on his way to the uni interview and the whole thing from then on was a dream


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 18, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Didn't he just fall asleep on the train on his way to the uni interview and the whole thing from then on was a dream



I'm acutally assuming it was a dream induced by him going to bed the day before the interview after he said to her it's happening again. after all he met his female self in the club when he threw up.

Which either means the pill he dropped was trippy as ras or that in fact it was a whole tyler durden thing going on with intercepts with his alternative persona... 

which might more explain why he had a tattoo on his back at the end ... although it doens't explain why the drippy collage one taking them round said don't go with her... so i'm guessing it might all have been a dream...


----------



## poului (Mar 18, 2008)

*ul0u89-ko*

Bloody hell! 

http://www.e4.com/video/2Fbs2IbFShB2TwWhHAOsfN/play.e4


This latest Unseen episode isn't going to qualm any of those "paedo" accusations re: Cassie!


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 18, 2008)

poului said:


> Bloody hell!
> 
> http://www.e4.com/video/2Fbs2IbFShB2TwWhHAOsfN/play.e4
> 
> ...



I don't see how anyone who fancies Cassie can be classed as a paedophile. Hannah Murray is eighteen, two years above the consensual age for sex in this country.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 18, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Didn't he just fall asleep on the train on his way to the uni interview and the whole thing from then on was a dream


 
He wouldnt have a tattoo then if it was just a dream.


----------



## Augie March (Mar 18, 2008)

Marius said:


> He wouldnt have a tattoo then if it was just a dream.



Didn't he have the tattoo before he went back to bad, i.e. before he woke up?


----------



## poului (Mar 18, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I don't see how anyone who fancies Cassie can be classed as a paedophile. Hannah Murray is eighteen, two years above the consensual age for sex in this country.




It was a joke.


Christ.


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 18, 2008)

Dreadful episode - an appeal to depth which didn't work (with Greek myth thrown in as well  ) and dominated by Tony, the woodenest actor since Jude Law


----------



## Thora (Mar 18, 2008)

I love Tony, he's my favourite character.  I didn't understand any of the deep stuff, but enjoyed the shagging.


----------



## poului (Mar 18, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Dreadful episode - an appeal to depth which didn't work (with Greek myth thrown in as well  ) and dominated by Tony, the woodenest actor since Jude Law




Oh please.


It's _Skins_ ffs!


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 19, 2008)

Thora said:


> I love Tony, he's my favourite character. I didn't understand any of the deep stuff, but enjoyed the shagging.


----------



## JTG (Mar 19, 2008)

Is this show summat to do with Bristol? Only Dub kept asking me if I was in it the other night and I never had a clue what he was on about.

Please explain, I don't understand modern telly


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 19, 2008)

JTG said:


> Is this show summat to do with Bristol? Only Dub kept asking me if I was in it the other night and I never had a clue what he was on about.
> 
> Please explain, I don't understand modern telly



It's set in Bristol.


----------



## JTG (Mar 19, 2008)

actually set there then? Rather than filmed there and pretending to be somewhere else?


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 19, 2008)

JTG said:


> actually set there then? Rather than filmed there and pretending to be somewhere else?



No, totally set there. Lots of proper brizzle accents and everything


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 19, 2008)

poului said:


> Oh please.
> 
> 
> It's _Skins_ ffs!



Quite, which is why trying to be 'deep' was a really lame thing to do. 

None of the actors are up to much (well, Sid and Chris do OK) but Tony is fucking shocking


----------



## tarannau (Mar 19, 2008)

Heh. Someone told me it was meant to be in Bristol and I thought they were tadger pulling too.

Skins is to Bristol what Hollyoakes is to Chester. Ultra realistic and all.


----------



## JTG (Mar 19, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> No, totally set there. Lots of proper brizzle accents and everything



 I'll be the judge of that

when I've nicked someone's DVD box set in a couple of years' time probably

thanking you


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 19, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Heh. Someone told me it was meant to be in Bristol and I thought they were tadger pulling too.
> 
> Skins is to Bristol what Hollyoakes is to Chester. Ultra realistic and all.



I thought it was pretty easily identifiable as Bristol pretty much straight away.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 19, 2008)

Ah....I never even picked up on the whole is it a dream/the girl wasn't real concept.

Just took it at face value - some of the other episodes are as random and aren't trying to be ambiguous.

Can I just ask - the episode when Sid's dad died, did anyone else see the upstairs curtain move aside and then drop back when Sid left the house?  As if someone was watching him leave?

I swear I saw it and it was as if his Dad was watching him....which was a nice touch I thought.


----------



## JTG (Mar 19, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> I thought it was pretty easily identifiable as Bristol pretty much straight away.



what, lots of arty shots of the spenshon bridge even when the action's set on the other side of town?


----------



## electrogirl (Mar 19, 2008)

zoooo said:


> As If was RUBBISH!
> 
> I prefered My So Called Life...



My So Called Life is the acest.

I have the box set. i stroke it sometimes.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 19, 2008)

JTG said:


> what, lots of arty shots of the spenshon bridge even when the action's set on the other side of town?



Nope... not sure the bridge has been shown once.


----------



## JTG (Mar 19, 2008)

ChrisFilter said:


> Nope... not sure the bridge has been shown once.



suddenly the show seems more attractive


----------



## El Jefe (Mar 19, 2008)

It has been shown. But not AFAIK a big panoramic shot


----------



## JTG (Mar 19, 2008)

I clearly remember in Teachers how they showed him cycling past the bridge in the wrong bloody direction for where the school was

ruined the show


----------



## Pieface (Mar 20, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Can I just ask - the episode when Sid's dad died, did anyone else see the upstairs curtain move aside and then drop back when Sid left the house?  As if someone was watching him leave?
> 
> I swear I saw it and it was as if his Dad was watching him....which was a nice touch I thought.



_No one??!_

Does it have to be about bloody Cassie to get an answer on this thread?


----------



## oddworld (Mar 20, 2008)

PieEye said:


> _No one??!_
> 
> Does it have to be about bloody Cassie to get an answer on this thread?


 
We could watch again on Channel 4 on demand and get back to you.

I shall do it over Easter


----------



## g force (Mar 20, 2008)

PieEye said:


> _No one??!_
> 
> Does it have to be about bloody Cassie to get an answer on this thread?



I seem to remember it too...definite suggestion his dad was watching him leave but would always be looking out for him.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 20, 2008)

no idea i've recorded them on the v+ so i'll ff it tot hat point tonight...


----------



## Pieface (Mar 20, 2008)

thank you all


----------



## poului (Mar 20, 2008)

*756rtj5b55*

Well, looks like the next episode is going to be more of a "jokes" one so hold your horses...


----------



## Gromit (Mar 20, 2008)

PieEye said:


> _No one??!_
> 
> Does it have to be about bloody Cassie to get an answer on this thread?




What what? What about Cassie? Whats happened to our beloved Cassie? /worried


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 20, 2008)

Marius said:


> What what? What about Cassie? Whats happened to our beloved Cassie? /worried



she died...


----------



## Pieface (Mar 20, 2008)

she turned out to be a paedo.


----------



## poului (Mar 20, 2008)

*erfterd4h3h3*

she stabs Sid with a dream-catcher during an argument and gets 20 years.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 20, 2008)

PieEye said:


> she turned out to be a paedo.



revol won a compo to be in it and turned out to be 10 ... she did him and was sent darrrrrrrnnnn teh duttty hooooooorrre....


----------



## Pieface (Mar 20, 2008)

ugh. This thread's gone all weird again.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 20, 2008)

PieEye said:


> ugh. This thread's gone all weird again.



noez.//////


----------



## revol68 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thora said:


> I love Tony, he's my favourite character.  I didn't understand any of the deep stuff, but enjoyed the shagging.


Tony is such a cock, a bastard too.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 20, 2008)

what is the difference please?


----------



## oddworld (Mar 20, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Can I just ask - the episode when Sid's dad died, did anyone else see the upstairs curtain move aside and then drop back when Sid left the house? As if someone was watching him leave?
> 
> I swear I saw it and it was as if his Dad was watching him....which was a nice touch I thought.


 
I've just re-watched and I can't see this , it seems to be a reflection on the upstairs window that moves around and disappears as the camera angle changes.

I just tried to see a curtain move three times to prove you right but I can't.


----------



## Thora (Mar 20, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Tony is such a cock, a bastard too.



Girls like bastards though


----------



## revol68 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thora said:


> Girls like bastards though



thugs and bastards, thora!


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 20, 2008)

Thora said:


> Girls like bastards though



Damn right. And only girls watch Skins...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 20, 2008)

PieEye said:


> what is the difference please?



well a bastard is someone who's born out of wedlock and a cock may cause them to be born into that situation.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 21, 2008)

oddworld said:


> I've just re-watched and I can't see this , it seems to be a reflection on the upstairs window that moves around and disappears as the camera angle changes.
> 
> I just tried to see a curtain move three times to prove you right but I can't.



oh I thought it was a special thing I saw


----------



## oddworld (Mar 21, 2008)

PieEye said:


> oh I thought it was a special thing I saw


 

I know I was willing it to be true. I like your story better.


----------



## poului (Mar 25, 2008)

*r68be5d6rfyj*

Radio Times said this was "the weakest episode by far."


Wouldn't say that.



And I wasn't expecting to hear "The Bells" playing in the club that's for sure.


----------



## g force (Mar 25, 2008)

It was pretty weak in parts...but Syd and Cassie's chat was good when he was saying he was lonely and she looked genuinely gutted, as was seeing Effy - i love her scheming and plots and in the end she always ends up helping people....the watch, the phone.

Next weeks looks like a corker though with the resumption of the Jal/Chris storyline


----------



## Pieface (Mar 26, 2008)

So 

How's Cassie this week boys?


----------



## g force (Mar 26, 2008)

Slightly less weird....Syd professed his love and told her to stop shagging around then they got down to it 

I really don't get the Cassie thing at all. Effy on the other hand


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 26, 2008)

i'm not a boy, but watching Skins this week, I'm totally bemused by how anyone could find Cassie attractive. I actually find her quite ugly, 
with an unbelievably irritating personality.


----------



## Pieface (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh god.  There's something very tragic about this thread


----------



## oddworld (Mar 26, 2008)

PieEye said:


> So
> 
> How's Cassie this week boys?


 
She's like "oh, wow"


----------



## Thora (Mar 26, 2008)

It was a bit of a crap episode tbh


----------



## revol68 (Mar 27, 2008)

Atleast Cassie and Sid seem half way towards sorting their shit out.


----------



## han (Mar 27, 2008)

poului; said:
			
		

> And I wasn't expecting to hear "The Bells" playing in the club that's for sure.



Yeah that was weird wasn't it!

Can't these young people of today listen to their own music?!  

I'm a sucker for Skins - it's total pap, but I love it.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 27, 2008)

What absolute fucking tosh. Even the Mrs was agog at it this week.


----------



## Kanda (Mar 27, 2008)

Thora said:


> Girls like bastards though


 
They like cock too.


----------



## poului (Apr 1, 2008)

*8lu9mok,pl0l-;*

Weird, Jal was such a flat character in Series 1.

Now she's possibly the best of the lot.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 1, 2008)

Fantastic use of Low in last week's episode. Was Sparklehorse the week before


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 1, 2008)

cassie is such a horrible fucking cunt


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 1, 2008)

going on the 3 posts above I might actually tune in this week


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 1, 2008)

poului said:


> Weird, Jal was such a flat character in Series 1.
> 
> Now she's possibly the best of the lot.



Yup. I really like her. Last nights episode made up for the previous two weeks crap, although I made my housemate watch it, promising young girls in underwear, and it failed to deliver on that front.



Tank Girl said:


> cassie is such a horrible fucking cunt



She really, really is. Also, she looks more like a rat in each episode.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Apr 1, 2008)

is she wearing fake teeth?

she's definatly changed, shes not niave anymore


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 1, 2008)

Lost Zoot said:


> is she wearing fake teeth?
> 
> she's definatly changed, shes not niave anymore



No, she's a selfish, manipulative cunt bag. I really cannot express how much I dislike her.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 1, 2008)

how many episodes are left in this series? cos once this is over, that's it for this cast!


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 1, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> how many episodes are left in this series? cos once this is over, that's it for this cast!



According to The Sun at least. Has this been officially confirmed? I think it'll be a shame to lose these guys, but can see why they're doing it. Once they settle into jobs in a couple more years it'll become a TV version of Human Traffic.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 1, 2008)

well I didn't see it in the sun!

just looking at the skins website and it says about the auditions and as well as holding open auditions they're also looking for 2 new main characters - an eastern european guy and a set of identical twin girls (could they be playing jal's baby?)


----------



## g force (Apr 1, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> No, she's a selfish, manipulative cunt bag. I really cannot express how much I dislike her.



Pretty much sums up my feelings after this weeks episode but sadly she's in next weeks a lot as well  And suddenly Chris' pill popping doesn't seem so hedonistic.

Hopefully Cassie will be run over by a bus only this time it won't brake.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 1, 2008)

I think next weeks episode could be a cracker - as much as I think she's vile, she's good to watch - for now...


----------



## poului (Apr 1, 2008)

*e56fydhxcnv*

We'll just have to see, remember Skins has a knack of turning your opinions of people on their head in the space of an episode - in fact the only character I've consistently got along with is Chris.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 1, 2008)

I've never noticed a knack myself, I've never liked tony or cassie and always quite liked sid, chris and jal.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 1, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I've never noticed a knack myself, I've never liked tony or cassie and always quite liked sid, chris and jal.



This ^^^


----------



## g force (Apr 1, 2008)

Thirded! When Tony was hit by the bus I cheered


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 1, 2008)

ha


----------



## poului (Apr 1, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I've never noticed a knack myself, I've never liked tony or cassie and always quite liked sid, chris and jal.




Nah, I've disliked Jal and Sid quite intensely before. The fact that we get to see very different sides of each character over time is what makes the show IMO.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 1, 2008)

g force said:


> Thirded! When Tony was hit by the bus I cheered



Damn right. useless cunt


----------



## poului (Apr 1, 2008)

*fy856ryjf*

Oh dear, alpha-male envy doesn't die easy it would seem.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 1, 2008)

poului said:


> Oh dear, alpha-male envy doesn't die easy it would seem.



Nothing to do with alpha male and everything to do with him being one of the most appalling actors I've ever seen.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 1, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> No, she's a selfish, manipulative cunt bag. I really cannot express how much I dislike her.



hello she's a bluimic ... i think that it's a given she's going to be be inherently self destructive they haven't really developed her into anything other than a big waster ...


----------



## poului (Apr 1, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Nothing to do with alpha male and everything to do with him being one of the most appalling actors I've ever seen.




Well that's a different matter entirely.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 1, 2008)

poului said:


> Oh dear, alpha-male envy doesn't die easy it would seem.



Alpha-male?

An alpha male doesn't need to put down all his peers (and girlfriend) to maintain his superiority. Always undermining everyone in a desperate ploy to maintain control and stay top dog. 

An alpha male is cool because he is cool and not cause he has surrounded himself with uncool people to make himself look better against.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 1, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I've never noticed a knack myself, I've never liked tony or cassie and always quite liked sid, chris and jal.





El Jefe said:


> This ^^^





g force said:


> Thirded! When Tony was hit by the bus I cheered



Fourthed, although I don't think Nick Holt is a particularly bad actor, the girl who plays Cassie is worse, completely unbelievable, always exactly the same. If I hear her exclaim "Oh, wow", with that stupid shit eating grin on her face again I swear my TV is going out of the window.


----------



## poului (Apr 1, 2008)

Marius said:


> Alpha-male?
> 
> An alpha male doesn't need to put down all his peers (and girlfriend) to maintain his superiority. Always undermining everyone in a desperate ploy to maintain control and stay top dog.
> 
> An alpha male is cool because he is cool and not cause he has surrounded himself with uncool people to make himself look better against.




But he's the alpha-male in the show.


----------



## poului (Apr 1, 2008)

*476rtfg*

Blimey...





Where did it all go wrong?


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 2, 2008)

ive gone right off cassie recently


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 2, 2008)

No one here is sticking up for her anymore. Urban is shit when we all agree. Where's Revol when you need him? Probably still wanking furiously over Effy in the previous weeks episode


----------



## tarannau (Apr 2, 2008)

Effy surely looks a bit too old and downright together for him though?



ETA: What the hell is Effy short for anyway?


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 2, 2008)

I really only posted my comment about cassie being a cunt to get revol riled


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 2, 2008)

tarannau said:


> ETA: What the hell is Effy short for anyway?


she only young....

boom tish


it's short of Elizabeth...

her charchter was born in 1992 as was the actress who plays her... so they are both 15... give or take a few months...


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 2, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> she only young....
> 
> boom tish


hur


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 2, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> hur



10 years i have been waiting to tell that joke... 

10 years...


----------



## tarannau (Apr 3, 2008)

Effy's short for Elizabeth? Even allowing for those weirdo Bristolians, what sort of abbreviation is that?

I demand more realism and less affected pish. But this is Skins I guess.


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

i read that they're going to get rid of the entire cast and start again with a whole new group of characters for the next series.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Apr 3, 2008)

tar1984 said:


> i read that they're going to get rid of the entire cast and start again with a whole new group of characters for the next series.



im pretty sure its just because the cast will be going to uni or out in the world, and they want it to be about 6 formers so it will concentrate of Effy and her friends.


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah, i think thats a better way to do it, rather than following the same group of characters through uni and all that.  


it would be like saved by the bell; the college years - ie. pish!


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 3, 2008)

I tend to watch about a minute of skins before turning over.

There's much better ways of passing the time than watching that drivel.


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

oh come on, its not that bad.  it can be pretty funny at times.


----------



## foo (Apr 3, 2008)

agreed Pavlik. 

i tried to give it a go the other night, but it gets me so bloody irritated.


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

to be fair, there have been one or two really shit episodes.  particularly the one the other week with tony - the whole episode was a dream sequence or some shit?  i coulnt really follow what was meant to be going on.  

the one where they all went camping was good.


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 3, 2008)

tar1984 said:


> oh come on, its not that bad.  it can be pretty funny at times.



it's like a cross between grange hill and crossroads (with a few drugs  and some girls running around in their pants)


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> it's like a cross between grange hill and crossroads (with a few drugs  and some girls running around in their pants)



whats wrong with that?


----------



## Pavlik (Apr 3, 2008)

tar1984 said:


> whats wrong with that?



nothing as such but if i want porn i'll go online and if i want to watch shit acting i'll watch hollyoaks. 

oh yeah, and if i want drugs, i just take 'em


----------



## tar1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

see i just do all those things _and_ watch skins


----------



## revol68 (Apr 4, 2008)

well look at this, all you fickle lil bitches turning your back on Cassie cos she's went proper mental, I don't care I still love the crazy bitch, then again I also love that Jenny from the L Word and she's madder than a bag of bruised willies.

anyway Cassie wasn't even being a bitch this week, just mad, afterall she kept both Jal and Chris's secrets and told Michelle to keep it to herself as well.

Cassie should glass that banana faced bitch Michelle next week, she's a proper horrible cunt, cracking up and hitting Tony cos the poor fucker (I still hate him) couldn't get it up for her. Seriously though, watch that scene and reverse the gender roles in your head, Sid slapping Michelle cause she's not up for a shag after surviving getting hit by a bus...

Also Skins should stick to being superficial candy floss with a pretty cast instead of taking digs at working class single mums who they represented as chav scum.


----------



## Thora (Apr 4, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Also Skins should stick to being superficial candy floss with a pretty cast instead of taking digs at working class single mums who they represented as chav scum.



Were the chavs in the baby clinic the same ones who beat Michelle and Sid up?


----------



## tarannau (Apr 4, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Seriously though, watch that scene and reverse the gender roles in your head, Sid slapping Michelle cause she's not up for a shag after surviving getting hit by a bus...



Reverse the gender roles? WTF? This is Skins you big poncing numpty.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 4, 2008)

I must admit that I don't think Cassie was a bitch but she was being a bit sly. But I see the slyness as her protecting herself from being hurt again.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 4, 2008)

I thought it was a cheap shot using Sunflowers at the end of the episode when Chris went into hospital.  I started crying!! !


----------



## poului (Apr 8, 2008)

*ghb8yoihlk-9*

Shit.



revol certainly got his money's worth there!


----------



## Fullyplumped (Apr 8, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Effy's short for Elizabeth? Even allowing for those weirdo Bristolians, what sort of abbreviation is that?


Effy is short for Euphemia.


----------



## Augie March (Apr 8, 2008)

poului said:


> Shit.
> 
> 
> 
> revol certainly got his money's worth there!


----------



## revol68 (Apr 8, 2008)

half way through and I can concur that I've got my money's worth!!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 8, 2008)

Do people still think she is a bitch though?

She was trying to control the world around her, power, cause she doesn't want, can't handle, bad things happening.

Wise teacher says shit happens, find something that makes life more bearable. /dances to disco

/Bad things happen

/She runs away

/Dancing doesn't help

I must admit though I was very close to getting a tear or two in my eye when she woke up and he'd turned the photos back around again and left. *lump in throat* I had to fast forward Cassie crying as it might have set me off.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 8, 2008)

Everyone just dislikes her cause she's prettier than everyone ever.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 8, 2008)

also Cassie is the only one with a realistic reaction to the whole Sid and Michelle thing, the rest just seem to have forgot it ever happened. Cassie should've smashed the door into that fugly bitch Michelle's face.


----------



## g force (Apr 8, 2008)

My only reaction to that episode was  Not enough use of the Stooges either!

And yep whe he'd left the note and turned the pictures back around it was a decent way of showing someone struggling to deal with their issues.


----------



## El Jefe (Apr 8, 2008)

I saw Cassie at Bank Station this morning, looking harassed and distinctly un-"Oh wow"


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 8, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> I saw Cassie at Bank Station this morning, looking harassed and distinctly un-"Oh wow"



was there some spotty herbert following her about 8 paces behind breathing heavly and looking like revol...


----------



## revol68 (Apr 8, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> was there some spotty herbert following her about 8 paces behind breathing heavly and looking like revol...



never had spots, one of the benefits of going through puberty slower than a fatty in the biscuit isle.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 8, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> I saw Cassie at Bank Station this morning, looking harassed and distinctly un-"Oh wow"


 
Well she is having a hard time at the moment. Probably too occupied with working out what to say to Syd.

It is all real isn't it?


----------



## revol68 (Apr 8, 2008)

Marius said:


> Well she is having a hard time at the moment. Probably too occupied with working out what to say to Syd.
> 
> It is all real isn't it?



Of course Skins is real, it's all the other crap that isn't.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 8, 2008)

revol68 said:


> never had spots, one of the benefits of going through puberty slower than a fatty in the biscuit isle.



an experince i hear you releish   

what would you do for ahobnob revol...????


----------



## revol68 (Apr 8, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> an experince i hear you releish
> 
> what would you do for ahobnob revol...????





it might be lack of sleep but I'm not following this at all, am I being accussed of being a fatty or a nonce, or the victim of noncery?


----------



## poului (Apr 8, 2008)

*uykgj78gbynu09ok*

Fucking grim episode though.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 8, 2008)

So is Chris dead then or what? That death scene was crap, I thought he'd just fallen asleep or something. If I hadn't have seen the teaser for next week with the funeral, then I would've been none the wiser. So is next week the last one then?


----------



## g force (Apr 8, 2008)

Yep that section was a bit crap....one minute he's having a fit, then a nosebleed and then Cassie's in NYC.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 8, 2008)

Marius said:


> Well she is having a hard time at the moment. Probably too occupied with working out what to say to Syd.
> 
> It is all real isn't it?


 
Probably looking for another job more like.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 8, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> So is Chris dead then or what? That death scene was crap, I thought he'd just fallen asleep or something. If I hadn't have seen the teaser for next week with the funeral, then I would've been none the wiser. So is next week the last one then?


 
Oh dear. Are we getting like america where it needs to be spelt out.

He is moving, then he isn't. Staring into space with his eyes open. When they do sleeep scenes its eyes closed as a rule.
Rather than wait for the ambulance and go to the hospital like she did last time she skips the country.

What could be the key difference between the two incidents? 
In the first he was still alive and in the second clearly dead maybe?


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 8, 2008)

Marius said:


> Oh dear. Are we getting like america where it needs to be spelt out.
> 
> He is moving, then he isn't. Staring into space with his eyes open. When they do sleeep scenes its eyes closed as a rule.
> Rather than wait for the ambulance and go to the hospital like she did last time she skips the country.
> ...



OK, i _did_ know that he was supposed to be dead, I was just pointing out that the death scene was shite.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 8, 2008)

revol68 said:


> it might be lack of sleep but I'm not following this at all, am I being accussed of being a fatty or a nonce, or the victim of noncery?



a biscuit nosher... tbf...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 8, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> So is Chris dead then or what? That death scene was crap, I thought he'd just fallen asleep or something. If I hadn't have seen the teaser for next week with the funeral, then I would've been none the wiser. So is next week the last one then?



chris is dead as is the bloke who looked after cassie who turned all the photos around, his comment about her not being htere any more and that cassie could stay as long as she wanted/needed... in his goodbye as well as the nice knowing you... 

so cassie in her runnign away from problems landed with yet another one as the first perosn she opens up to in the new country then dies as well... 

I'm looking forward to the inevitable how are the going to kill them all off in one episode next week...


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 8, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> chris is dead as is the bloke who looked after cassie who turned all the photos around, his comment about her not being htere any more and that cassie could stay as long as she wanted/needed... in his goodbye as well as the nice knowing you...
> 
> so cassie in her runnign away from problems landed with yet another one as the first perosn she opens up to in the new country then dies as well...
> 
> I'm looking forward to the inevitable how are the going to kill them all off in one episode next week...



I don't think they need to kill them all off really. They don't have to die for the focus of the show to switch. Does anyone know if the next series will concentrate on Effy and friends, or an entirely new group?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 8, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> chris is dead as is the bloke who looked after cassie who turned all the photos around, his comment about her not being htere any more and that cassie could stay as long as she wanted/needed... in his goodbye as well as the nice knowing you...


 
I think thats reading too much into it.

I think he just went away for a bit (the same way she did), well a while actually as he didn't expect to see her when he got back.


----------



## poului (Apr 8, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I don't think they need to kill them all off really. They don't have to die for the focus of the show to switch. Does anyone know if the next series will concentrate on Effy and friends, or an entirely new group?





Episode 10 synopsis from E4,



> Episode 10: Everyone
> It's the day of A-level results, and also of Chris's funeral. The gang have made a pact not to look at their grades til after they've said goodbye to Chris. But Jal can't face getting out of bed and Cassie's half way across the world. Then, to cap it off, Chris's Dad appears and gives Sid a problem. So who does Sid go to? Tony, even though they're not really friends anymore. And Tony comes up with an enterprising solution. So in the end our friends get to say their goodbyes to Chris, and to each other. Tony and Sid's friendship is set in stone once more. *And who's that coming up behind ready to take the lead? It's Effy of course.*


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 9, 2008)

Marius said:


> I think thats reading too much into it.
> 
> I think he just went away for a bit (the same way she did), well a while actually as he didn't expect to see her when he got back.



forever, perhaps, i think it was obivous tbh...

his lover was dead, he was planning the same he slept with cassie as one last fling before killing himself, no one leaves a note saying it was nice knowing you with out planning something after all...

and we're not american we really don't need to see him jump off a bridge to understand the actions, implied...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 9, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> I don't think they need to kill them all off really. They don't have to die for the focus of the show to switch. Does anyone know if the next series will concentrate on Effy and friends, or an entirely new group?



it's a standard soap plot line however...


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 9, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> it's a standard soap plot line however...



A large group of people dying?

Remember, we still have Tony, Sid, Maxxie, Anwar, Jal, Michelle and possibly Cassie to die. Can't see it happening in one hour.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 9, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> A large group of people dying?
> 
> Remember, we still have Tony, Sid, Maxxie, Anwar, Jal, Michelle and possibly Cassie to die. Can't see it happening in one hour.



and then the plane crashed 

emerdale casualty holly oaks corrie i don't think enders has had one (yet...) all have had big wipe out the cast and start again moments.

It's a standard plot device to get rid of people quickly or charchters who you cannot be arsed to write for any more...


----------



## Gromit (Apr 9, 2008)

Dream Team bus explosion. 10 of the cast dead in one go.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 9, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> and then the plane crashed
> 
> emerdale casualty holly oaks corrie i don't think enders has had one (yet...) all have had big wipe out the cast and start again moments.
> 
> It's a standard plot device to get rid of people quickly or charchters who you cannot be arsed to write for any more...



Eastenders had a fairground disaster. Big wheel went over?
Cant remember if any died though.


----------



## Augie March (Apr 9, 2008)

Does anyone remeber Teachers? They rather brilliantly killed off three main characters off screen in an unseen fire in between series. Then proceeded to start the new series with the new characters taking a piss on their graves. 

Only problem is, they did kill off the best characters and the series turned to shit after that.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 9, 2008)

Marius said:


> Dream Team bus explosion. 10 of the cast dead in one go.



oh yeah forgott that one and those who didn't get blown up were murdered weren't they ...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 9, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Only problem is, they did kill off the best characters and the series turned to shit after that.



i fear this will happen with skins however it is written by that shameless lot who still are putting out stormers now so maybe it's gonna be ok.  I guess with effy being the tie in which most of the charchters have associated with at one point or another they can all come back as guest appearences, though my guess is that if syd doesn't die at the end of this one he might also carry on i can't see him going to uni...


----------



## Augie March (Apr 9, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> i fear this will happen with skins however it is written by that shameless lot who still are putting out stormers now so maybe it's gonna be ok.  I guess with effy being the tie in which most of the charchters have associated with at one point or another they can all come back as guest appearences, though my guess is that if syd doesn't die at the end of this one he might also carry on i can't see him going to uni...



Heh. That makes me think of Saved By The Bell when they got a new younger cast in but kept Screech as kind of a weird older guy who just sort of 'hung around' with them.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 9, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Heh. That makes me think of Saved By The Bell when they got a new younger cast in but kept Screech as kind of a weird older guy who just sort of 'hung around' with them.



as a janitor and then a teacher, btu yeah again another typical soap plot divice...


----------



## poului (Apr 9, 2008)

*rs6tutjf46ry*

Don't be daft, Sid blatantly moves to New York to live with Cassie.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 9, 2008)

poului said:


> Don't be daft, Sid blatantly moves to New York to live with Cassie.



cassie is clearly not makig it to the final scene...


----------



## Thora (Apr 9, 2008)

I thought the whole running off to New York thing was a bit bollocks.  Where does Cassie get her money from?

The song at the end was lovely though.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 9, 2008)

Thora said:


> I thought the whole running off to New York thing was a bit bollocks.  Where does Cassie get her money from?


it seemed unformed as an idea tbh... and yet entirely predictable...

her parents are uber rich aren't they rememebr the first series where we see her rent's more....


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 9, 2008)

Thora said:


> I thought the whole running off to New York thing was a bit bollocks.  Where does Cassie get her money from?
> 
> The song at the end was lovely though.



The masses of cannabis plants in her house?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 9, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> oh yeah forgott that one and those who didn't get blown up were murdered weren't they ...


 
Well they have had a couple of end of season assinations. That was the biggest. They had one with a hitman up the floodlights with a riffle and you had to wait all the way to the next season to see which player he'd shot. Someone clubbed to death with an ashtray in a fit of rage. They've had a couple anyways.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 9, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> forever, perhaps, i think it was obivous tbh...
> 
> his lover was dead, he was planning the same he slept with cassie as one last fling before killing himself, no one leaves a note saying it was nice knowing you with out planning something after all...
> 
> and we're not american we really don't need to see him jump off a bridge to understand the actions, implied...


 
No i see it completely different.

She crawled into the same bed with him as she trusted him then. But it was onlly to sleep only not sex.

He awoke to see that she had turned the photos around and that she was trying to make him accept her image again (i know what i mean but i can't express it).

He isn't ready to face up to it yet so cause she had done that had to leave. If he'd been a nasty bloke he'd have kicked her out. As she is damaged and needs somewhere and he was a really really nice bloke he vanished himself rather than forcing her out, even though its his place. Went off to lose himself in photography. Its a kind of emotional procrastination / holding onto the pain.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 9, 2008)

Marius said:


> No i see it completely different.
> 
> She crawled into the same bed with him as she trusted him then. But it was onlly to sleep only not sex.
> 
> ...



i think you have a much more pleasent idea of humanity than i do


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 9, 2008)

I reckon the yank guy topped himself.

I thought this episode was disappointing. I cant get over the lack of detail -like how the fuck did Cassy get into the USA with out much money?

I think they killed Chris off because he is the only one of the gang to not be doing A levels and going to Uni. They are just tying up the loose ends.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 9, 2008)

Syd isn't goping to Uni either.

Cassie was making a mint in a previous episode selling weed. She was a little way up the supply chain too as Effie then went on to sell the weed at a club.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 9, 2008)

Marius said:


> Syd isn't goping to Uni either.
> 
> Cassie was making a mint in a previous episode selling weed. She was a little way up the supply chain too as Effie then went on to sell the weed at a club.



So why did the New York Cabbie give her some $$$$ then?


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 9, 2008)

the cabbie was telling her to eat, just like the cabbie that used to take her to therapy...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 9, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> I reckon the yank guy topped himself.



i thought it was obvious.

maybe we're both just very warpped no one else seems to think that he did...  



kalidarkone said:


> I thought this episode was disappointing. I cant get over the lack of detail -like how the fuck did Cassy get into the USA with out much money?



innit ... very poorly written part it was too disjointed and discongnative...


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 9, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> i thought it was obvious.
> 
> maybe we're both just very warpped no one else seems to think that he did...



I do have a kinda jaded view of the world sometimes


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 9, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> I do have a kinda jaded view of the world sometimes



as soon as she had read the note though blindingly obivous and the comment jal said the other week you keep stepping on mines Cassie... which was what i assumed this weeks episode was really about...


----------



## Gromit (Apr 9, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> I thought this episode was disappointing.


 
I thought it was one of the best so far.

The cabby just assumed she was imporverished due to the lack of food and sleep. She could have corrected him but was touched by the generousity and rewarded him with a kiss instead.

Or it could be that every cent she had saved went on the flight.

If she'd had less she had gone as far as that would have taken her instead.

Of course this is just a theroy as to be honest the script writers don't really seem to thing about such things when writing and dwell more on the drama than logistics.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 9, 2008)

Cassie didn't shag the fucking yank, that would have scuttled the symmetry of their relationship ffs.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm ashamed to say I liked that Adele song in the final scene, certainly better than that awful chasing pavement shite.


----------



## idioteque (Apr 10, 2008)

revol68 said:


> I'm ashamed to say I liked that Adele song in the final scene, certainly better than that awful chasing pavement shite.



Me too


----------



## zoooo (Apr 11, 2008)

I was watching with the sound off and subtitles on, so may have missed some subtleties... but why exactly do you think the American boy topped himself? 
That would never have even entered my mind.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 11, 2008)

He topped himself?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 11, 2008)

Well I just don't pissing well know anymore. 

Maybe I should watch Skins properly in future, and not try to listen to the radio at the same time...


----------



## Augie March (Apr 11, 2008)

Nah he didn't kill himself. I think he went off to see the girl in the photos. 


Hey, 3000 posts. 
in your face spacemonkey


----------



## Gromit (Apr 11, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Cassie didn't shag the fucking yank, that would have scuttled the symmetry of their relationship ffs.


 
Also she says to the photo of the dead girl. Don't worry i won't touch him.


I watched the end again as I have it recorded.

The way the yank's voice reads the note and the language used still leads me to believe he just left to get some space.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 11, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I was watching with the sound off and subtitles on, so may have missed some subtleties... but why exactly do you think the American boy topped himself?
> That would never have even entered my mind.



he was ovibous greiving fo r his dead girl frined and took cassie in as witness to his plan to kill himself he'd spent all his time on the couch not getting intimate with cassie then they go out he has a last fling and then turns his photos round to signfiy the ended of his time when he steps outside with the i may be some time line...


----------



## revol68 (Apr 11, 2008)

also the apple at the end left by Adam, ohh how clever, original sin in reverse, she just has to accept that life isn't perfect, bad shit happens and to get on with it.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 11, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> he was ovibous greiving fo r his dead girl frined and took cassie in as witness to his plan to kill himself he'd spent all his time on the couch not getting intimate with cassie then they go out he has a last fling and then turns his photos round to signfiy the ended of his time when he steps outside with the i may be some time line...



stop being a moron, he didn't have a fling.


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 11, 2008)

Augie March said:


> Nah he didn't kill himself. I think he went off to see the girl in the photos.
> 
> 
> Hey, 3000 posts.
> in your face spacemonkey



Bastard! I  wondered why my name was mentioned on a skins thread. I don't even watch it!


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 11, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> Bastard! I  wondered why my name was mentioned on a skins thread. I don't even watch it!



Shameless searching of your username, I like it


----------



## Pieface (Apr 11, 2008)

I believe thus:

Cassie and American man did not sex - she said she wouldn't touch him.
American man went forth and topped himself - he implied he'd never see her again in note.

AND - Cassie's acting improves immeasurably when she's actually given some stuff to do and they cull the "oh wow" bollocks.

Skins keeps making me tearful


----------



## Pieface (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh yeah - and I also sat there thinking, revol's going to be LOVING this


----------



## revol68 (Apr 11, 2008)

> Cassie's acting improves immeasurably when she's actually given some stuff to do and they cull the "oh wow" bollocks.



that's been the case since the first series, I dunno why they fucked about making her some one dimensional again for the first few episodes of the new series. Then again they always do that and then you get to the see a more developed sympathetic character in their own episode.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 11, 2008)

They do push the other characters too far "out of the way" don't they?  Anwar for example - the Maxxie/gay story was in series one and his viginity thing - that was series one too wasn't it?   He's just been a massive tit this series.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 11, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Oh yeah - and I also sat there thinking, revol's going to be LOVING this



Us too! (I was liking a bit too though tbf...)



PieEye said:


> They do push the other characters too far "out of the way" don't they?  Anwar for example - the Maxxie/gay story was in series one and his viginity thing - that was series one too wasn't it?   He's just been a massive tit this series.



Which is a shame as Anwar and Maxxie were both great characters, neither of whom has been paid enough attention this series.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 11, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Us too! (I was liking a bit too though tbf...)
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a shame as Anwar and Maxxie were both great characters, neither of whom has been paid enough attention this series.



Anwar was alright but Maxxie is such a fucking good two shoes drip, there is absolutely fuck all interesting about him.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 11, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Anwar was alright but Maxxie is such a fucking good two shoes drip, there is absolutely fuck all interesting about him.



Exactly, they should've written something good for him.

We all know that the male character that they really missed the trick with was Posh Kenneth anyway.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 11, 2008)

erm i don't think they've ever changed writing styles for anyone either in this or shameless each episode in both progams is based around one charchter usually the one narrating it and telling the story from their perspective.  This is the running under current which links both series 1 & 2 and all of the shameless series...


----------



## Pieface (Apr 11, 2008)

revol68 said:


> Anwar was alright but Maxxie is such a fucking good two shoes drip, there is absolutely fuck all interesting about him.



that's bollocks - he looked ACE in his pants.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 11, 2008)

PieEye said:


> that's bollocks - he looked ACE in his pants.



he wears more make up than the entire female cast put together for fucksake, anymore foundation and they could build a fucking skyscraper on his bake.


----------



## Pieface (Apr 11, 2008)

he does. 

Jolly good dancer though.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 11, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Skins keeps making me tearful


me too. nearly every time! and then I go to bed and have to tell dodgers that skins has done it again


----------



## Gromit (Apr 11, 2008)

I beleive the oh wow persona was created for Cassie as a smoke screen. 

We all know people who are seemingly happy with everyything and unphased. But behind the mask is it really that simple and often it isn't. With Cassie it was hiding a number of issues which only a very few perceptive people like the Cabbie could see through. 

Its her defensive mechanism. If she starts acting oh wow its because something has cropped up that she is trying to block out or brave through. She said oh wow when she caught Michele and Syd after all


----------



## revol68 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm such a pathetic pseudo goth manics fan at heart, i got a semi when she said 'something makes me hate everything, everything'. It's like Richie Manic in ballerina shoes and red hair bows.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 11, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> me too. nearly every time! and then I go to bed and have to tell dodgers that skins has done it again




I need to stop watching it when it shown cause it turns me inside out before bed time. I record it anyway just in case I miss it. Need to start watching it the next day earlier in the evening. But who can wait that long to find out what happen next?


----------



## Pieface (Apr 11, 2008)

Marius - I fear you're taking it too seriously


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 11, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Shameless searching of your username, I like it



Vanity search innit.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 14, 2008)

Just to remind you all that it's the last episode this evening. I, for one, am practically pissing myself with excitement.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 14, 2008)

+  in equal measures.

Excited to see the last one. But no more Sid, Chris, Maxxie, Cassie et al ever, ever. Boo.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone else spot the continuity error with the boot on the hearse?


----------



## poului (Apr 14, 2008)

*87lu9iok[.=*

And now it's over.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 14, 2008)

Quite enjoyed it even if it was sloppy I wanted to know what Jal was doing, did she get into that music college in London?

Sid went into the airport with out any luggage at all and came out at NY end with a huge bag-sorry I'm pedantic when it comes to details and continuity in story lines...but while I'm on the subject, Anwar didn't have a bus ticket!!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 14, 2008)

Effie is in Tony's bed with moist eyes and a smile why?

Yeah i spotted the error but didn't care.

Not the best of endings for me. It had its moments but left me with a un-sated feeling.


----------



## cliche guevara (Apr 14, 2008)

But Skins leaves you to fill in a lot of the gaps. Did Jal get into music college? Probably, but pondering it is half the fun. Why didn't Anwar have a bus ticket? Because they don't need to show that part, it's boring, fill in your own gap.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 14, 2008)

Marius said:


> Effie is in Tony's bed with moist eyes and a smile why?



Cos she adores Tony and she is gonna miss him.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 15, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Cos she adores Tony and she is gonna miss him.



because she as previously dicussed is carryign the toruch forward and she's the one who planned that everything would sort itself out remember her bet with sid...


----------



## Kanda (Apr 15, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Quite enjoyed it even if it was sloppy I wanted to know what Jal was doing, did she get into that music college in London?
> 
> Sid went into the airport with out any luggage at all and came out at NY end with a huge bag-sorry I'm pedantic when it comes to details and continuity in story lines...but while I'm on the subject, Anwar didn't have a bus ticket!!


 
Rewatch it, Sid put the bag down to hug Tony. He just didn't have it over his shoulder.

Thank fuck that pile of shite is over. Piss poor.


----------



## Augie March (Apr 15, 2008)

Hmm... well, it was a good way to end some of the characters arcs. Felt they missed a beat by focusing a bit too much on Anwar, Maxxie and Sketch. Thought it became quite obvious at the end just how badly fleshed out those characters actually were. Sid and Cassie ended well in a slightly ambigious way which kind of made sense with their story. Nice bit of man-love with Sid and Tony to tie things up with their story too. Oh, and great to see the genius that is Mark Heap back. 

But, goddammit, no sign of Posh Kenneth at all!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 15, 2008)

Posh Who?

Sounds like some sort of side char who has no place in a very middle class series other than as a brief villian. 
Just like that mad drug dealer from the first series. Plotline for one episode then piss off please we've done that, no need to do it again. 

They concentrated on those not off to uni as well the horrah we did it, what next? story has been done to death elsewhere. The what now that I'm a relative failure is far more interesting.


----------



## g force (Apr 15, 2008)

Augie March said:


> But, goddammit, no sign of Posh Kenneth at all!



Yep Series 2 was full of fail for that.


----------



## idioteque (Apr 15, 2008)

I didn't like last night's episode much, bit of a letdown IMO.


----------



## Thora (Apr 16, 2008)

Where do these kids get the money for tickets to New York?  I didn't have that kind of money when I was 18 - or now in fact 

Sid and Tony remind me how intense your relationship with your best friend was at that age though.  It's kind of a pity you don't have those kind of platonic relationships as an adult.


----------

